# Peshawar Metro Bus



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar (Metrobus)*'s first phase will consist of an east-west route which will stretch from Chamkani in the east end to Hayatabad in the west end of Peshawar. The system will have 31 stations and will be mostly at grade, with four kilometers of elevated sections and 3 elevated stations. The line will also contain 3.5 kilometers of underpasses.The entire route will be fenced to prevent unauthorized pedestrian crossings, and to prevent vehicular traffic from entering. It will feature passing lanes at each station, allowing the function of a "direct service" system in which buses from suburban areas can access it's dedicated bus-lanes for use as an express service directly to the city's center.

*Feeder system*

The BRT system will be complemented by a feeder system consisting of 8 routes extending 68 kilometres. Feeder buses will use dedicated BRT lanes as needed before exiting the system and entering onto city streets as on-street bus service.The feeder routes will add an additional stations along those feeder lines, all of which will be new construction. Feeder station will be spaced approximately 300-500 metres from one another. Feeder system buses will be 9 and 12 metres long.

*Buses*

TransPeshawar will use a fleet of 383 buses, of which 131 will be 9 metre-long buses, while 252 will be 12 metre-long buses.Buses on the BRT route will initially be 12 metre-long buses, though the system is designed to accommodate 18-metre long buses that may be necessary in the future. Buses will feature low-floor entrances,unlike current buses that have a raised station platforms to allow ease of access.

*Construction*

Construction of the east-west corridor will be completed in three phases:


Phase 1: *Chamkani to Balahisar Fort*
Phase 2: *Cantonment to Aman Chowk*
Phase 3: *University to Hayatabad*

The entire road structure along the east-west corridor will also be reconstructed, and will include a new bicycle lane. The number of traffic lanes along the GT Road will also be reduced, leading to what will be intended as a more pedestrian-friendly street. The project is being built concurrent to the Peshawar Ring Road, which will redirect heavy vehicles away from the city centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar (Metrobus) Route Map and Bus Stations
*
On October 19, 2017, Chief Minister of Khyber pakhtunkhwa (KPk) Mr. Pervaiz Khattak inaugurated work on the long awaited mast transit project of the Peshawar city. This is *Bus Rapid Transit* (BRT) Project. While in Lahore, Rawalpindi/Islamabad and Multan these projects are known as “Metro Bus Services”.

*BRT Peshawar Main Features:*

Total BRT Corridor Length: 26 Km
At-Grade Section: 14.8 Km
Elevated Section: 8.3 Km
Underpass: 3 Km
Number of BRT Stations: 32
At-grade: 26
Elevated: 6
BRT Buses: 300

*Total Cost in Rs = 57 billion*
*Loan from Asian Development Bank Rs. 50 billion*

150 standard Bus Stops to be installed at 68 Kilometers of Feeder Routes Service excluding main BRT Corridor (Charsadda Road. Kohat Road. Warsak Road, Bara Road. Ring Road).


*Ground Breaking Ceremony of Peshawar BRT Project (19/10/2017)*
Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit (Metrobus) Bus Stations List and Route Map



Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit (Metrobus) Bus Stations List and Route Map





Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit (Metrobus) Route Map

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit work site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Good development though, but why did they opt for "Jungla Bus" ? lol. I am not a PML N supporter but this is indeed a good service. We should give credit where it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lack of Large trees in Pakistan is just shocking ... so little vegetation in a province we claim has ample amount of rain and greenery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Trees are taken out for re-plantation.















Night shaft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Danish saleem

Its Halal Metro Bus, and Metro's in Lahore and Multan are Jangla Buses. and i also Jangla not using in that Halal Metro Bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Danish saleem said:


> Its Halal Metro Bus, and Metro's in Lahore and Multan are Jangla Buses. and i also Jangla not using in that Halal Metro Bus.



Didn't the PTI government fix (or atleast try to fix) the police and education system of the province before focusing on metro bus. Meanwhile Shahbaz Sharif's method of fixing the police is by giving them postman uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Danish saleem

Syed1. said:


> Didn't the PTI government fix (or atleast try to fix) the police and education system of the province before focusing on metro bus. Meanwhile Shahbaz Sharif's method of fixing the police is by giving them postman uniform



i am not defening shahbaz , i ask what your leader said, and keep saying.

its Halal Jangla Bus now, where is Asad Umer who gone to build Metro's with only 11 Billion?
do u know the cost of that Jangla Bus, 56 Billion Rupees, combine cost of Lahore, Multan and rawalpindi Metros!


----------



## karakoram

Yahoo metro station is walking distance from my house. Near bagh e Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Danish saleem said:


> i am not defening shahbaz , i ask what your leader said, and keep saying.
> 
> its Halal Jangla Bus now, where is Asad Umer who gone to build Metro's with only 11 Billion?
> do u know the cost of that Jangla Bus, 56 Billion Rupees, combine cost of Lahore, Multan and rawalpindi Metros!


I know it is hard for you to utilize your brain, but please compare lengths of the metro systems and coverage area in each city and you will realize why Peshawar costs more.


----------



## ghazi52

*Update on the construction of Peshawar BRT at Hashnagri, Reach I
*


----------



## !eon

Buses are not enough for size of population Pakistan has. I went to see Metro in Lahore and they were so over crowded that I couldn't even get in.
With a bit more investment you can build tram (light rail) tracks on these same metro tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Wow the speed of construction is amazing. Just goes to show what Pakistanis can achieve if there is minimal corruption.


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

!eon said:


> Buses are not enough for size of population Pakistan has. I went to see Metro in Lahore and they were so over crowded that I couldn't even get in.
> With a bit more investment you can build tram (light rail) tracks on these same metro tracks.



Exactly they have to start rail metro rather than old concept of Bus metro.In India already 10 cities have rail metro and many other cities construction going on and end of this year there will be 12 metro rail cities including Hyderabad metro and Nagpur metro

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_rail_transit_in_India#Rapid_transit

Moreover every year India inaugurating 2 or 3 Metro rail cities, next year Noida metro and Ghaziabad Metro


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The bus project seems to not be in good shape they might miss out on it's completion before election time


----------



## Danish saleem

Syed1. said:


> I know it is hard for you to utilize your brain, but please compare lengths of the metro systems and coverage area in each city and you will realize why Peshawar costs more.



sir jee, i was PTI voter, and i m using my mind that why raising questions., its hard for you to use your Mind not me, keep defending the baseless allegations.


----------



## Thunder.Storm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> sir jee, i was PTI voter, and i m using my mind that why raising questions., its hard for you to use your Mind not me, keep defending the baseless allegations.



and you keep on alleging them with your little stupid brain. Your story that I am a PTI voter, I voted for PTI blaa blaa is too old now. 

Why don't you come up with something new, goon??



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The bus project seems to not be in good shape they might miss out on it's completion before election time



Peshawar BRT will be completed in 6 months


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> and you keep on alleging them with your little stupid brain. Your story that I am a PTI voter, I voted for PTI blaa blaa is too old now.
> 
> Why don't you come up with something new, goon??
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawar BRT will be completed in 6 months



brother,

my Family and teachers teaches me to respect others! education made a human a better person , there should be a difference between educated and illiterate!
so i stop here! and thanks a lot for letting me know about your educational Back ground.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PTI , slow delivery on the Bus project & Train project , is a sore item


They have done well on hydral power setup
Improving Police performance
Improved quality of Hospitals
Tree projects & beautification projects
Improvement in school projects

However it is quite noticable that even after 4 years they could not deliver on Bus/Train projects, the fact roads are torn down just before election there will be alot of voters who are not happy with traffic jams and hassle , a some what strange lack of initiative in this regards


----------



## Syed1.

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> PTI , slow delivery on the Bus project & Train project , is a sore item
> 
> 
> They have done well on hydral power setup
> Improving Police performance
> Improved quality of Hospitals
> Tree projects & beautification projects
> Improvement in school projects
> 
> However it is quite noticable that even after 4 years they could not deliver on Bus/Train projects, the fact roads are torn down just before election there will be alot of voters who are not happy with traffic jams and hassle , a some what strange lack of initiative in this regards


Next elections are in August. Plenty of time to finish this project.


----------



## Black Bird

BetterPakistan said:


> and you keep on alleging them with your little stupid brain. Your story that I am a PTI voter, I voted for PTI blaa blaa is too old now.
> 
> Why don't you come up with something new, goon??
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawar BRT will be completed in 6 months


Agr election se phely complete ni hoa to phr sary project pe pani par jay ga aur is project ka hal bhe New isb airport wala ho ga jo khatm hony ka nam he ni le raha


----------



## BetterPakistan

Black Bird said:


> Agr election se phely complete ni hoa to phr sary project pe pani par jay ga aur is project ka hal bhe New isb airport wala ho ga jo khatm hony ka nam he ni le raha



After the success of Billion Tree Tsunami, i am sure they will complete it in their due time. In sha ALLAH



Danish saleem said:


> brother,
> 
> my Family and teachers teaches me to respect others! education made a human a better person , there should be a difference between educated and illiterate!
> so i stop here! and thanks a lot for letting me know about your educational Back ground.



You have told this to me lot of times but your teachers and house fellows didn't told you to accuse someone with credible information not your personal shit liking or disliking and don't you dare to tell me that you voted for PTI in the last elections  . So better to have something credible or you really need to go to your teachers again 

And you accusing someone without credible source and moral grounds tell everyone how much illiterate you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> After the success of Billion Tree Tsunami, i am sure they will complete it in their due time. In sha ALLAH
> 
> 
> 
> You have told this to me lot of times but your teachers and house fellows didn't told you to accuse someone with credible information not your personal shit liking or disliking and don't you dare to tell me that you voted for PTI in the last elections  . So better to have something credible or you really need to go to your teachers again
> 
> And you accusing someone without credible source and moral grounds tell everyone how much illiterate you are.



hahahaha,
thanks a lot, you proved me right again!


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> hahahaha,
> thanks a lot, you proved me right again!



Everyone in this post above had told you how much right you are so I don't need to even bother about proving an illiterate again & again. You're nothing more than an obsessed hypocrite. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

BetterPakistan said:


> Everyone in this post above had told you how much right you are so I don't need to even bother about proving an illiterate again & again. You're nothing more than an obsessed hypocrite. Enjoy


He called me illiterate and low family background when I disagreed with him, and did the same to you and other posters as well. So per @Danish saleem everybody is illiterate gully mohallah type and he is the only educated, sophisticated person around 


Perhaps his high education didn't teach him to respect a difference of opinion and not start name calling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ramp compaction and preparation at underpass 02 near Bus Terminal... BRT Peshawar





























Hayatabad Phase 3 Main Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Syed1. said:


> He called me illiterate and low family background when I disagreed with him, and did the same to you and other posters as well. So per @Danish saleem everybody is illiterate gully mohallah type and he is the only educated, sophisticated person around
> 
> 
> Perhaps his high education didn't teach him to respect a difference of opinion and not start name calling.



I know him very well. I have been in argument with him many times and he don't have anything logical to argue. What he have to argue is that his family didn't taught him to disgrace the other despite the fact that he call others illiterate etc etc

Second thing that he always says is that he voted for PTI in last elections.

  

He's seriously a weird human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Syed1. said:


> He called me illiterate and low family background when I disagreed with him, and did the same to you and other posters as well. So per @Danish saleem everybody is illiterate gully mohallah type and he is the only educated, sophisticated person around
> 
> 
> Perhaps his high education didn't teach him to respect a difference of opinion and not start name calling.



i am not the one who said NOONI and Goon, u started! and sorry if i hurt you, in any way!i took my words back!
Friends???



BetterPakistan said:


> I know him very well. I have been in argument with him many times and he don't have anything logical to argue. What he have to argue is that his family didn't taught him to disgrace the other despite the fact that he call others illiterate etc etc
> 
> Second thing that he always says is that he voted for PTI in last elections.
> 
> 
> 
> He's seriously a weird human being.



i not named u, nor said any bad words for, or for your family and if you really want healthy arguments, i am ready! but with Principle .
and sorry for any bad words i said if any !


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> i not named u, nor said any bad words for, or for your family and if you really want healthy arguments, i am ready! but with Principle .
> and sorry for any bad words i said if any !



Are you high??

didn't you called me illiterate and badmouth my family background??


----------



## ghazi52

work in progress at underpass no-3, reach-1. Sub grade preparation and compaction in progress, BS-02, Reach-1





















_


----------



## Pakistansdefender

I hope it would be completed soon. 
One of the biggest provincial capital deserves this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Steel reinforcements being prepared at Underpass II of Reach I near Bus Terminal.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bird eye view of Reach I of BRT Corridor near Chamkani.*













*Survey and Layout activity on Khyber Road Peshawar Cantt for an Underpass to be constructed after Aman Chowk for airport bound traffic as an extension to BRT*


----------



## F86 Saber

With all due respect to PTI (believe me i DO NOT support any other party), isn't this the perfect example of "Hamara Kutta Kutta, Tumhara Kutta Tommy"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Mtro trains and BRTS shall change the whole dynamics of the cities. it has become very necessary for the expanding cities of modern age. DO it fast and do it cost effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

F86 Saber said:


> With all due respect to PTI (believe me i DO NOT support any other party), isn't this the perfect example of "Hamara Kutta Kutta, Tumhara Kutta Tommy"?



There is difference between Tommy and Kutta


The ground level Bus service , is not effected by Earth quake vs the Giant Pillars are prone to earth quake damage
KPK has open access to the Bus path for Local Bus Drivers plus official buses for Project. More organized
The Elevated routes ruine the city view vs the Ground level design
The pillar designs need yearly or 4-5 year based repair work on the concrete structures
People argue that massive amount of budget was allocated for this one project neglecting other projects in city (this item is debatable)
I personally find driving along side a bridge exclusive to a bus a bit awkward ruins the view of skyline and over all beauti of city, but it is a needed project to reduce congestion on streets 

*Pro For Jangla Bus: *
It is being run / administered by a *Professional Firm* from Turkey

It remains to be see how effecient will be administrative company for KPK bus


The Red Jangla Bus has been a visible successful project , how viable it is financially over course of 10 years time will tell but it was a positive project in current government's term


----------



## F86 Saber

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> There is difference between Tommy and Kutta
> 
> 
> The ground level Bus service , is not effected by Earth quake vs the Giant Pillars are prone to earth quake damage
> KPK has open access to the Bus path for Local Bus Drivers plus official buses for Project. More organized
> The Elevated routes ruine the city view vs the Ground level design
> The pillar designs need yearly or 4-5 year based repair work on the concrete structures
> People argue that massive amount of budget was allocated for this one project neglecting other projects in city (this item is debatable)
> I personally find driving along side a bridge exclusive to a bus a bit awkward ruins the view of skyline and over all beauti of city, but it is a needed project to reduce congestion on streets
> 
> *Pro For Jangla Bus: *
> It is being run / administered by a *Professional Firm* from Turkey
> 
> It remains to be see how effecient will be administrative company for KPK bus
> 
> 
> The Red Jangla Bus has been a visible successful project , how viable it is financially over course of 10 years time will tell but it was a positive project in current government's term



What i meant to say was that Imran Khan has been very critical of projects such as Metro Bus and Orange Line Metro Train with his point having been that these amounts should have been spent on Education and Health instead. Does this mean that each and every corner of KPK has been equipped with modern schools, colleges and universities and 100% of the population of KPK has access to free and clean health facilities leaving enough budget behind to accommodate a low priority project like improvement of local transport system?

Rest of the things like ruining the beauty of the city and easy repairs etc are not important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I personally do not mind the Red / Metro Bus (Elevated) but I do know it's limitations and Imran Khan is 100% correct with his assumption.

The idea of spending 90% of budget on Lahore or not that is Punjab government's internal matter

But from a Logical stand point it is a valid objection


I personally favor an opponion that 10-12 Major cities of Pakistan all need rapid transit / Train service immediately. If PML did 3 cities appreciated effort

Building Maintenance laws need to be introduced , at least paint your home

Nawaz Sharif's government *failed* not becasue of their progress on power project in CPEC or Metro Bus , they failed *because his hidden property were exposed* and that is why on Moral level it is hard to support his group

PML lack of ethical standard or focus on picking a honest man to lead has made that group highly suspicious. Which has undermined their efforts /intent

For PML their delimma is do you not have 1 single Pakistani who is Honest ? To replace a disqualified person?


Anyone can buid a building , metro or Industrial park , but finding a Honest Man to Lead you forward ... is what Pakistan Needs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well I personally do not mind the Red / Metro Bus (Elevated) but I do know it's limitations and Imran Khan is 100% correct with his assumption.
> 
> The idea of spending 90% of budget on Lahore or not that is Punjab government's internal matter
> 
> But from a Logical stand point it is a valid objection
> 
> 
> I personally favor an opponion that 10-12 Major cities of Pakistan all need rapid transit / Train service immediately. If PML did 3 cities appreciated effort
> 
> Building Maintenence laws need to be introced , at least paint your home
> 
> Nawaz Sharif's government *failed* not becasue of their progress on power project in CPEC or Metro Bus , they failed *because his hidden property were exposed* and that is why on Moral level it is hard to support his group
> 
> PML lack of ethical standard or focus on picking a honest man to lead has made that group highly suspicious. Which has undermined their efforts /intent
> 
> For PML their delimma is do you not have 1 single Pakistani who is Honest ? To replace a disqualified person?
> 
> 
> Anyone can buid a building , metro or Industrial park , but finding a Honest Man to Lead you forward ... is what Pakistan Needs!



idea of spending 54 Billion on Just Peshwar Metro and in Peshawar is fine?? but not fine for lahore.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In all honesty as stated before

The Metro Project (3 implementation) well done by PML N , revival of Railways a ok effort not great but ok effort. And the power projects in Pakistan well done

However the fundamental problem is Mr Nawaz refuses to accept his moral guilt of lying to People of Pakistan about his wealth , it is a question about Character of person Leading the country. It has nothing to do with fact his recent project may be good or fair or bad.

There have been ample project failures for PML-N (Power plants not working after launch etc or solar plant not working effectively , or loss of funding for various projects)

The fact that by next election Pakistan's 4 cities will have some form of Rapid transit is an *applaudable achievement, CPEC is also been successful due to Pakistan Army's active role*

However PML-N has failed on Moral grounds to Provide a honest Leader to nation who has a character of a Honest Person, give a clean chit Leader like Raheel Sharif

It is not about Jangla Bus or not ....

PTI will also make a Rapid transit bus and it will cost money like the Lahore project , cost is part of life

My thought is that PTI's project might be late and not finish before election


----------



## khanasifm

Danish saleem said:


> idea of spending 54 Billion on Just Peshwar Metro and in Peshawar is fine?? but not fine for lahore.



It’s not just peshawar it covers all the way input from surrounding like charade, border areas etc planned by external consultants and does not require subsidies nothing like anything out there ~ 400 busses cycle track pedestrian and shopping areas 

Nothing even close conceived by any other provenience 

When was the last time bids were opened in front of media and everyone 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribun...vernment-opens-bids-peshawar-metro-bus/?amp=1

I only like it because it’s not planned by chief ministers coons but by consultants help, adb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of BRT Near Jinnah park & LRH Hospital


























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Subgrade at BRT Corridor Reach I near Chamkani.*













*Working Pile concrete on Phase 3 Road near Petrol pump.*















*Crush stone and Asphalt plants for all the Reaches of BRT Corridor are fully operative.*













*Asphalt layer removed and compaction in progress at various sections of Reach I near Chamkani.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM's Visit to BRT Construction Sites.*






__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Concreting of pile in progress near Darwesh Masjid Saddar.*
















*Birds eye view of various sites on Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*






















*Boring in progress at FC Plaza site *












__________________


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Karachi main bhi inshallah project start ho jai, don't know what has Karachi done wrong that they don't get such mega projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Karachi main bhi inshallah project start ho jai, don't know what has Karachi done wrong that they don't get such mega projects


Look at the election choices that we Karachiites have:

1. PML-N only focused on Punjab (mainly Lahore)
2. PPP only focused on lining pockets (even the places they get votes from are in the worst condition)
3. MQM only focused on exploiting the city, its citizens and doing politics on the basis of _gunda gardi_
4. PTI only focused on KPK and Punjab and treats Karachi as _sutaila beta
_
No wonder Karachi is in such bad shape.


----------



## Kabira

I don't know why Karachi is brought up when ever there is some project somewhere in Pakistan. Sindh have 2 times more budget then KP yet they can't afford metro bus and need federal budget to fund it? lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work swiftly progressing on the 27 kilometres long BRT, meant to provide quality transport services to over 500,000 people per day in Peshawar*




























*Aerial footage of the underpass and adjoining areas at Phase 5 Hayatabad in Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*






*Aerial Views of BRT Peshawar Corridor Construction Sites

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Retaining wall base slab Concrete at underpass 2, reach-1 near Chamkani on GT Road.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Peshawar metro construction seems to be moving ahead at lightning speed!... day & night construction. 

When do they plan to have the entire project completed by?


----------



## ghazi52

Might be June 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest machines and hard working work force operative day and night for the completion of BRT Corridor.*

























*Bird's eye view of various work sites on Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Syed1. said:


> Look at the election choices that we Karachiites have:
> 
> 1. PML-N only focused on Punjab (mainly Lahore)
> 2. PPP only focused on lining pockets (even the places they get votes from are in the worst condition)
> 3. MQM only focused on exploiting the city, its citizens and doing politics on the basis of _gunda gardi_
> 4. PTI only focused on KPK and Punjab and treats Karachi as _sutaila beta
> _
> No wonder Karachi is in such bad shape.


Well Pml-N is in federal govt. And PPP/MQM have offices of Sindh/Karachi. So one should expect them to order development in Sindh. But PTI is not ruling over Sidh or Karachi nor in federal govt.
So unless we see PTI either in fed or Sindh or Karachi govt, it's not fair to say they are focussed only in KpK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Pti will win big time next year provided crooks are Kept at bay and military and other do not interfere, ppp is finish good only Sindh has to get rid of them 

Bottomline you reap and you sow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Work in progress during night shift at alternate route for airport bound traffic at Aman Chowk.*








*Construction work on Peshawar BRT ongoing at a very fast pace.*











*Site Office, Crush Stone Plant & Steel yard for Reach 3 are fully operational in close proximity to the Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*




















*

Sub base preparation and compaction on Various Sections of BRT Corridor near Chamkani and Pir Zakori Bridge.*





















*Latest pictures of underpass 01 near Chamkani on GT Road Reach 1 of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Boring, cage lowering & concrete activity. All going on simultaneously on Various piles at Khadim Hussain Road in Reach 2 of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Modern and clean... Fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Retaining wall underpass 02 near Bus Terminal on Reach 1.*











*Steel reinforcement for precast girder.*








*Activities on Saddar road near Railway Station. Reach 2 of BRT Corridor.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 2. Boring, cage lowering, concrete and repeat.*



























*Retaining wall at underpass 02 near Bus Terminal on Reach 1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> *Reach 2. Boring, cage lowering, concrete and repeat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retaining wall at underpass 02 near Bus Terminal on Reach 1.*



Going faster than anything else...Chinese speed here(read Pathan speed)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Modern machineries. Nice to see fast progress. My KPK.



Pluralist said:


> Going faster than anything else...Chinese speed here(read Pathan speed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Modern machineries. Nice to see fast progress. My KPK.




This Peshawar BRTS will be unlike the earlier constructed BRTS in Pakistan namely Lahore, Isb-Rwlpd, Multan. This is a detailed planned BRTS, more time spent in planning than the actual time to be spent on its construction, which is a good thing.

How it is different and planned to perfection.

-The total number of buses will be 450, many times more than 70 for Lahore and a similar figure for Isb-Rwpnd. Includes feeder buses also.

-All the area passing through this route will be developed according to the master plan, this is a kind of reconstruction of the whole Peshawar city or a big part of it.

-No funds are taken from the KPK yearly development budget which is already low, all financed by ADB and a consortium of investors.

- No subsidy will be given to commuters as a vote bank gimmick by the Sharifs, and will be earning money so as to make the payments to banks and later on to the local government.

-Planned by foreign consultants and build by local and Chinese companies...no commission and kickbacks here.

- A pedestrian/walkway zone is planned all along the route, ideal for short distances.

-Cycling tracks are included all along the tracks with cycle sharing system, first in Pakistan on large scale.

-It crosses all of Peshawar in length from east to west, the longer side of Peshawar...and further expansions can be made with new development in Regi township, in closer towns like Mardan and Nowshera, many more. It is a more sustainable project...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Testiment to our workforce that once enough liquid cash comein for project , they can construct any Monument , and any Engineering project 

Let it be the Lahore project 
Let it be the Rawalpindi project 
Let it be the various power projects across nation 
Or even the Rapid Bus project in Peshawar 

Same Tanacity and dedication to meet set goals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bed of Underpass 05 near Peshawar University on Reach 3 all set for concreting activity tonight.*
















*Drain work on University road.*


----------



## -BAJWA-

khanasifm said:


> It’s not just peshawar it covers all the way input from surrounding like charade, border areas etc planned by external consultants and does not require subsidies nothing like anything out there ~ 400 busses cycle track pedestrian and shopping areas
> 
> Nothing even close conceived by any other provenience
> 
> When was the last time bids were opened in front of media and everyone
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribune.com.pk/story/1478615/k-p-government-opens-bids-peshawar-metro-bus/?amp=1
> 
> I only like it because it’s not planned by chief ministers coons but by consultants help, adb




I am looking for a free legal support just to get stay order against BRT Peshawer so that PTI may know that what is pain of halting and criticizing a public project for your dirty politics as every worker of PTI is enemy of Punjab's progress.


----------



## Zibago

-BAJWA- said:


> I am looking for a free legal support just to get stay order against BRT Peshawer so that PTI may know that what is pain of halting and criticizing a public project for your dirty politics as every worker of PTI is enemy of Punjab's progress.


SO after burning out the right wing vote bank pml(na ahel),s last attempt is stoking punjabi nationalism 
Well Zardari did say nawaz,s agenda was greater punjab 
@PakSword @Moonlight @Hell hound 

Kaka hun modi tey una dey paltu kutiyan da wela muk gaya hun sirf una di siskiyan di awaz awey gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -BAJWA-

Zibago said:


> SO after burning out the right wing vote bank pml(na ahel),s last attempt is stoking punjabi nationalism
> Well Zardari did say nawaz,s agenda was greater punjab
> @PakSword @Moonlight @Hell hound
> 
> Kaka hun modi tey una dey paltu kutiyan da wela muk gaya hun sirf una di siskiyan di awaz awey gi



A typical youthia thinking. i still praise pervez elahi cz he gave irrigation infrastructure to Punjab and now, SS is giving road infrastructure. Filthy mindset of IK is just to abuse the Punjab's progress just to cover his impotent govt in KPK. You guys are jumping only for on BRT but you and your leader are criticizing it since 2010. what s hypocracy you guys have.

PS: You guys are now fan of Zardari? Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

-BAJWA- said:


> A typical youthia thinking. i still praise pervez elahi cz he gave irrigation infrastructure to Punjab and now, SS is giving road infrastructure. Filthy mindset of IK is just to abuse the Punjab's progress just to cover his impotent govt in KPK. You guys are jumping only for on BRT but you and your leader are criticizing it since 2010. what s hypocracy you guys have.
> 
> PS: You guys are now fan of Zardari? Wow


Baboon leagi tears 
@PakSword 





Development hmm negative agri growth,fudged data to international bodies,record trade deficit,record debt,a deadly deal with imf yep its all good
https://www.dawn.com/news/1375449/in-talks-with-imf-pakistan-agrees-to-depreciate-rupee
Boi sell this manjan elsewhere this aint a pmln sponsored media cell page

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -BAJWA-

Zibago said:


> Baboon leagi tears
> @PakSword
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development hmm negative agri growth,fudged data to international bodies,record trade deficit,record debt,a deadly deal with imf yep its all good
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1375449/in-talks-with-imf-pakistan-agrees-to-depreciate-rupee
> Boi sell this manjan elsewhere this aint a pmln sponsored media cell page



In 2008-2013, your sweet buddy was in Fed govt but Punjab also continued to develop infrastructure. Same is in energy sector, even Sindh govt is going to build a plant of 1200 MW but PTI is inagurating hydrals of few KWs. What a shame to hypocratic and bad mouth Niazi.


----------



## Zibago

-BAJWA- said:


> In 2008-2013, your sweet buddy was in Fed govt but Punjab also continued to develop infrastructure.


Its been four years love why are exports falling instead of rising and converse is true for debt?
Your saltiness wont change anything NS is going behind bars and pmln as we know it will seize to exist 
Cry if you must as the media cell is also closing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -BAJWA-

Zibago said:


> Its been four years love why are exports falling instead of rising and converse is true for debt?
> Your saltiness wont change anything NS is going behind bars and pmln as we know it will seize to exist
> Cry if you must as the media cell is also closing


When circus will be set in D chowk, how can you expect that economy will soar.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Full Steam Ahead


----------



## Zibago

-BAJWA- said:


> When circus will be set in D chowk, how can you expect that economy will soar.


Excuses excuses 
I am sure white elephants and bad choices had nothing to with it 
https://www.samaa.tv/editor-s-choic...rif-plans-sell-pakistans-largest-solar-plant/

https://www.dawn.com/news/1295833

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...rruption-charges-in-multan-metro-bus-project/

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...ase-in-islamabad-airport-to-new-nab-chairman/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baby Leone

My simple question is why didnt KPK govt started the project in the last 4 years while they were busy criticizing Punjab govt for their initiative of modern transportation in Punjab and calling it Jangla bus. Now what will happen they will not be able to finish it till election another govt will come to power and will find corruption in project and the project will be halt then PTI will blame people for not voting them again otherwise they would have done "miracles" which they cant in last 4 years. 

politics at its best I am not PMLN support nor i support this political gimmicks of PTI.


----------



## AMG_12

Kami leone said:


> My simple question is why didnt KPK govt started the project in the last 4 years while they were busy criticizing Punjab govt for their initiative of modern transportation in Punjab and calling it Jangla bus. Now what will happen they will not be able to finish it till election another govt will come to power and will find corruption in project and the project will be halt then PTI will blame people for not voting them again otherwise they would have done "miracles" which they cant in last 4 years.
> 
> politics at its best I am not PMLN support nor i support this political gimmicks of PTI.


Why did PMLN not build metros the past 30 years?


----------



## Baby Leone

Game.Invade said:


> Why did PMLN not build metros the past 30 years?


how many countries in general made it at that time specially developing countries? what was the income Pakistanis have at that time? cant you be more stupid then asking this?

as i told you i am not PMLN supporter so pls spare me from your usual rhetoric against govt. PMLN didnt even tried to stop this development in past 30 years and didnt even called it Jangla Bus and waste of money either.


----------



## Salza

Obvious hypocrisy of PTI. Imran Khan still make noises about Lahore Metro projects while he has no problems with similar projects in Peshawar. He clearly understand people, silent liking about metros, both train and buses, and the praise for Sharif brothers in Punjab. Though he smartly tries to nullify it by floating ideas about corruption in these projects under PMLN.


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> Pti will win big time next year provided crooks are Kept at bay and military and other do not interfere, ppp is finish good only Sindh has to get rid of them
> 
> Bottomline you reap and you sow


Military doesnt want IK ruling the country..cuz wo khud ki sunta hy bs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Hodor said:


> Military doesnt want IK ruling the country..cuz wo khud ki sunta hy bs


obviously best leader should be good listener too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Kami leone said:


> My simple question is why didnt KPK govt started the project in the last 4 years while they were busy criticizing Punjab govt for their initiative of modern transportation in Punjab and calling it Jangla bus. Now what will happen they will not be able to finish it till election another govt will come to power and will find corruption in project and the project will be halt then PTI will blame people for not voting them again otherwise they would have done "miracles" which they cant in last 4 years.
> 
> politics at its best I am not PMLN support nor i support this political gimmicks of PTI.


Bcz election is near..such projects are mostly built when gov tenure is about to end so they can say in their election campaign that we built this and that..



Game.Invade said:


> Why did PMLN not build metros the past 30 years?


Unko kheal abhe aya hoga bnane ka..


----------



## ejaz007

Hodor said:


> Military doesnt want IK ruling the country..cuz wo khud ki sunta hy bs



General Shuja Pasha was instrumental in re launching of PTI and arranging politicians from other parties.


----------



## Talon

ejaz007 said:


> General Shuja Pasha was instrumental in re launching of PTI and arranging politicians from other parties.


A Rtd military man's actions cannot be considered as acts of the military and I am talking about current leadership..


----------



## ejaz007

Hodor said:


> A Rtd military man's actions cannot be considered as acts of the military and I am talking about current leadership..



He was then DG ISI and not retired.


----------



## Awan68

Hodor said:


> A Rtd military man's actions cannot be considered as acts of the military and I am talking about current leadership..


Pakistan militray is not some random tandom show, its one of the most professional institutions in the world, whatever was done by a general was the directive of the entire military and isi, ofcourse at later stages the blame is put on a single man for plausible deniability. PTI will form the next govt,mark my words right here. Pmln was systematiclly eleminated in the past 12 months for a reason.


----------



## Talon

ejaz007 said:


> He was then DG ISI and not retired.


He retired in 2012...U are confusing him with Gen Zaheer ul islam



Awan68 said:


> Pakistan militray is not some random tandom show, its one of the most professional institutions in the world, whatever was done by a general was the directive of the entire military and isi, ofcourse at later stages the blame is put on a single man for plausible deniability. PTI will form the next govt,mark my words right here. Pmln was systematiclly eleminated in the past 12 months for a reason.


PTI will never make fed gov in the next election...Its not just PMLN being eliminated..they are only the first ones..sbki bari ay gi.


----------



## ejaz007

Hodor said:


> He retired in 2012...U are confusing him with Gen Zaheer ul islam
> 
> 
> PTI will never make fed gov in the next election...Its not just PMLN being eliminated..they are only the first ones..sbki bari ay gi.



It was shuja pasha. No confusion about it.


----------



## Awan68

Hodor said:


> He retired in 2012...U are confusing him with Gen Zaheer ul islam
> 
> 
> PTI will never make fed gov in the next election...Its not just PMLN being eliminated..they are only the first ones..sbki bari ay gi.


pmln and ppp will be eliminated, pti will form majority and change the system to a presidential one, u and i will both be here ia, we will revisit this post after 2018 elecs.


----------



## Talon

ejaz007 said:


> It was shuja pasha. No confusion about it.


You are one dumb guy...arent ya?
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gene...e-raheel-and-then-army-will-take-over.389254/

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/13...mation-about-former-isi-chiefs-role-in-dharna
*
Then it was left to the loudmouth defence minister to reveal the plot and name the ‘conspirators’. They were the ISI boys — first retired Gen Shuja Pasha was alleged to have helped Imran Khan build his party, then retired Gen Zaheerul Islam was the mastermind behind the long march and ‘dharna politics’.*



Awan68 said:


> pmln and ppp will be eliminated, pti will form majority and change the system to a presidential one, u and i will both be here ia, we will revisit this post after 2018 elecs.


U are saying this only because you support PTI...

*we will revisit this post after 2018 elecs*

Sure


----------



## Awan68

Hodor said:


> You are one dumb guy...arent ya?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gene...e-raheel-and-then-army-will-take-over.389254/
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/13...mation-about-former-isi-chiefs-role-in-dharna
> *
> Then it was left to the loudmouth defence minister to reveal the plot and name the ‘conspirators’. They were the ISI boys — first retired Gen Shuja Pasha was alleged to have helped Imran Khan build his party, then retired Gen Zaheerul Islam was the mastermind behind the long march and ‘dharna politics’.*
> 
> 
> U are saying this only because you support PTI...
> 
> *we will revisit this post after 2018 elecs*
> 
> Sure


I never base my analysis on personal wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Hodor said:


> You are one dumb guy...arent ya?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gene...e-raheel-and-then-army-will-take-over.389254/
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/13...mation-about-former-isi-chiefs-role-in-dharna
> *
> Then it was left to the loudmouth defence minister to reveal the plot and name the ‘conspirators’. They were the ISI boys — first retired Gen Shuja Pasha was alleged to have helped Imran Khan build his party, then retired Gen Zaheerul Islam was the mastermind behind the long march and ‘dharna politics’.*
> 
> 
> U are saying this only because you support PTI...
> 
> *we will revisit this post after 2018 elecs*
> 
> Sure



This post came from your behind didn't it.

http://www.pakistaniscandals.com/post/3621/links-between-pti-and-lt-gen-retd-shuja-pasha-conf.html

http://new-pakistan.com/2011/11/23/why-is-a-pti-establishment-link-so-easy-to-believe/

https://tribune.com.pk/story/295690/pti-faces-fresh-allegations-of-establishment-links/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ehind-Imran-Khans-revolt-claims-minister.html


----------



## koolio

Hodor said:


> He retired in 2012...U are confusing him with Gen Zaheer ul islam
> 
> 
> PTI will never make fed gov in the next election...Its not just PMLN being eliminated..they are only the first ones..sbki bari ay gi.



Maybe you are right, I would love to see PTI come in power, but the system is too corrupt I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## ghazi52

*Only one aim on mind... BRT Corridor completion on time. Lean concrete started on underpass at Aman Chowk.*
























*Box bed of underpass 5 at Phase 5 Hayatabad ready for concrete, pump machine arrived.*









*Just in: Fresh lean concrete covered with plastic sheet at Aman chowk due to rain.*






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Steel fixing started for Pile cap on phase 3 road Hayatabad.*















*Boring started at a site in Shoba Market.*









*Sub Grade preparation on Phase 5 Road Hayatabad.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Concrete in bed of underpass 4 on University Road completed.*



















*Work in progress 24/7 throughout the BRT Corridor.*





























__________________

*BRT Corridor Reach 1 .. latest pictures.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Latest pictures of Reach 2.*



























*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Aggregate base 1st layer near PDA Building Phase 5 Road Hayatabad.*











*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Steel work in full swing on retaining wall and track of area around and after underpass 03 near Chamber of Commerce & Industry on Reach 1 of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Various bores in progress at Shoba bazar, Sunehri Masjid road & Sir Syed road on Reach 2 of BRT Corridor.*































*Latest pictures of underpass 01 near Chamkani on Reach 1 of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Activities on Reach 2 at Sunehri Masjid road & Sir Syed Road. Reach 2 is all about elevated corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest pictures of underpass 01 near Chamkani on Reach 1 of BRT Corridor.*

















*Activities on Reach 2 at Sunehri Masjid road & Sir Syed Road. Reach 2 is all about elevated corridor.*


----------



## ghazi52

Reach III: steel being piled for flyover at Hayatabad 








*Girder yard solely for Reach 2.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Girder yard solely for Reach 2.*























*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Lean concrete on BRT track and RCC Cage for Retaining wall of underpass 05 Reach III on Phase 5 Road Hayatabad. Phase 5 end is the last destination of BRT Corridor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kakaspai

With feeder routes also included in the plan,i am sure KpK jangla bus will be much better than the one we have in punjab


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*It's night time but not for teams of BRT Corridor. All the teams are geared up for the completion of BRT Corridor.*























*Tonight's activities on Reach-II at Sir Syed road, Shoba bazar & Sunehri Masjid road.*



































*Alternate route improvement along with underpass 04 at Peshawar University.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Lean concrete & excavation for underpass at Aman chowk in progress*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Sub Grade preparation near Peshawar University on Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*















*Boring in progress on dry river bed near Hayatabad. This portion of Reach 3 Is elevated and connects BRT from Jamrud Road into Hayatabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*View of a boring site near Hayatabad*






*Alternate route alongside Railway line for entry in Hayatabad is ready to be asphalted tonight.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Alternate route alongside Railway line for entry in Hayatabad asphalted last night*



















*Recent pictures of alternate route alongside Railway line for entry in Hayatabad. *






























*Formwork for abutment in progress in Phase 3 Hayatabad.*











*Activities of Reach 1





*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Activities on Reach 2*































*Girder yard for Reach 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## datalibdaz

I must say the quality and speed is impressive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Just a glimpse of recent activities on Reach 3.*















*Recent sights of Aman Chowk on Reach 2.*



















*Reach-2 pile work at new location i.e. Hospital road.*



















*Reach 2 pile work in progress on Sunehri Masjid Road.*


----------



## HAIDER

What is the abandon railway track ????


----------



## AMG_12

HAIDER said:


> What is the abandon railway track ????


İt's the abandoned Pak-Afghan railway link that ends at Torkham Border. İnitial plan was to utilize the railway track but Saad Rafique, due to political motives, denied it. Thus they had to reroute through University Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Recent pictures of piling at Sunehri Masjid Road Saddar.*


















*Detailed route of #PeshawarBRT...*







*Salient features of #PeshawarBRT and alternative routes to avoid traffic jams.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Activities on Reach 3.*


----------



## Thanatos

So by the end of next year, all major cities of Pakistan i.e Lahore, Karachi , Rawalpindi/Islamabad , Peshawar , Multan would have an international standard intercity bus transport system. I understand that similar infrastructure projects have been approved for Quetta ( as part of CPEC ) and Faisalabad. Hyderabad & sukkur should be the next in Line. 
This is major step towards improving quality of life for general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Thanatos said:


> So by the end of next year, all major cities of Pakistan i.e Lahore, Karachi , Rawalpindi/Islamabad , Peshawar , Multan would have an international standard intercity bus transport system. I understand that similar infrastructure projects have been approved for Quetta ( as part of CPEC ) and Faisalabad. Hyderabad & sukkur should be the next in Line.
> This is major step towards improving quality of life for general public.


Karachi actually do have nothing. 
Even if you look in some fields Baluchistan is 100 times better then sindh. 
Baluchistan has surpassed sindh in education. 
Chinese have refused circular railway, no buses have arrived in Karachi which sindh transport minister has been promising for the last several years. 
I live in Lahore and trust me when I don't have car, I can travel very easily in buses. Even during prevaiz elhai era, buses are good. 
But look at sindh, what the hell they have done. Not able to make a single decent transport for the largest city .
Even the first time government of kpk is showing promising result. 
They are working hard to make a motorway to swat, make a rapid train with feeder routes. 
In sindh only bhutto lives and Sindhi should only serve the Bhutto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Abutment and pier pile cape concreting at chamkani flyover Reach I*











*Cutting & bending of steel for and Preparation of bed for Lean concrete for underpass at Aman chowk in progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Concrete paver arrived at site for paving of BRT lane and concrete paving will start tonight at Bus station # 01 Reach I*







*Lean concrete at Bus Stop-2, Sardar ghari Reach I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Concrete paver machine at work on Reach 1 near Chamkani.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

I've never seen a project progress at such breathtaking speed in any part of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Reach 1
















Reach 1





















*Recent view of Aman Chowk underpass on Reach 2.*































Reach I & II


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Aman Chowk































*Concrete paving at BRT Reach I*


















At GT Road





















*Various sites of Reach 2.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Girders casting is in full swing at Girder Yard Reach 2.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Lean concrete on reach-1*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan has been blessed with farmers in Punjab and Hard working Labour force in KPK and Baluchistan who have worked for decades in Middle east to horn their trade. 

We just need initiative to target the most important projects in country and the man power will do the rest by hand if has to be done by hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Activities on Reach 3 progressing all along the corridor.*






































*Work on aggregate base in progress on University Road reach 3.*















*Recent views of BRT work in Reach 3.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Glimpse of activities at Aman Chowk underpass.*























*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Works in Reach 1 moving swiftly towards completion.*































*Concreting of retaining wall at underpass on Phase 5 Road Hayatabad*


----------



## Thanatos

The pace of work in KPK is exemplary. They should complete it soon and replicate the same in other major cities of KPK. However they ll probably form a a central government after the upcoming elections , they should launch similar mega projects with complete transparency and speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Activities of Reach 2 teams on Saddar Road and Aman Chowk.*



















*30 m bed concrete at underpass 03 near Hashtnagri on Reach 1 of BRT Corridor.*



















*Girder yard for Reach 2.*























*Glimpse of today's activities*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Updates from Hayatabad phase 3 and underpass 5 in phase 5 of Reach 3.*































*Aerial coverage of activities in Phase 3 and 5 Hayatabad.*






*#PESHAWARBRT Update: Activities on Reach 1, moving swiftly.*


















*Glimpse of activities on Aman Chowk, Reach 2 of BRT Corridor.*



















*Off site activities on Girder Yard for Reach 1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*View of underpass 04 near Peshawar University on Reach on Reach 3.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fantastic progress. Keep going KPK.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Glimpse of activities carried out last night at Saddar Road on Reach 2.*
































*Lean concrete at underpass 02 near Bus Terminal on Reach 1*















At Aman Chowk


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Glimpses of what Reach 2 teams are doing tonight.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Aman Chowk underpass progressing day by day*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Hardworking Labour of Aman Chowk Underpass.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *Hardworking Labour of Aman Chowk Underpass.*




Yes, respect to the hard working laborers from Pakistan... They often are the unsung heroes of Pakistan construction industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Just a glimpse of activities on Reach 3.*



















*Recent views of Aman Chowk Underpass.*















*Concreting in progress at underpass 01 of Reach 1.*























*Rigid concrete pavement starts on Reach 3.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Concreting at Aman chowk in progress*


























*Barrel and retaining wall concrete at underpass 01 of Reach 1.*











*Scenes at Phase 5 entrance Hayatabad.*











*Reach 2 activities.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Have a look at snippet of off site activities.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Pictorial overview of activities on Reach 1.*



















































*Steel structure of Chamkani flyover downramp.*















*Another section of concrete pavement done today.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Heavy machinery working simultaneously on Khadim Hussain road, Sunehri Masjid road, Saddar road in front of Railway station & at Shoba bazar Railway road on Reach-II.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Reach-ll work in progress on different locations*







































*Pier shaft reinforcement cage completed at chamkani flyover*























*Retaining wall at chamkani flyover completed (down ramp) BRT reach 1*























*Underpass bed with Storm water drain*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Drain along mix traffic lane, chamkani*



















*Recent sights of Aman Chowk Underpass*







































*Guess the location.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Phase 5 Hayatabad*



























*Clearly this journalist Sheharyar Jalil needs to know the difference b/w piles and pillars.Hewanted to say 30 piles per day and 250 piles already done.*







*#PeshawarBRT Update: Day 81 of the BRT Project, in front of F.C. Building, Reach II

#Peshawar #Saddar*










*Off site activities , pre cast yard*



















*Girders getting ready for Reach-II*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Have a look at the activities of Reach 1.*



























*Reach II activities.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Have a look at what Reach 2 teams were up to yesterday night.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Monster Machine working on Reach 3 of BRT Corridor at Phase 5 Hayatabad.*
























*Underpass near Peshawar University on Reach 3 *


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Last night views on the underpasses of BRT Corridor.*












































*Formwork erection at barrel top on underpass 2 BRT reach 1. This will lead towards opening of u turns for traffic.
*























*The Rigid Paver Machine in action on Reach 1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Formwork erected at drainage line near Chamkani on BRT reach 1.*



















*Abutment and pier shaft at chamkani flyover on BRT reach 1.*



















*Activities are progressing swiftly on Reach 2 of the BRT Corridor.*



























*Transpeshawar Pehsawar BRT Construction Information Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Underpass 05 at Phase 05 Hayatabad on Reach 03.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

And Imran says he is better than Sharif brothers. 
These people don't have clean water to drink, and this metro? This is like adding salt to injuries.


----------



## Syed1.

fitpOsitive said:


> And Imran says he is better than Sharif brothers.
> These people don't have clean water to drink, and this metro? This is like adding salt to injuries.


He is better than Sharifs by the very fact that he doesn't steal money of poor nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pier shafts at Khadim Hussain Road Peshawar Cantt in Reach 2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fresh view of Pier Shafts visible across Sunehri Masjid Road Peshawar Cantt on Reach 2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pier shafts on Khadim Hussain Road Peshawar Cantt.*
























_


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT late night activities, Aman Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 1 activities *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Barrel top slab underpass 1 concrete is in progress on Reach 1*


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 3 Activities*


































__________________


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Metro Today by CM KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 3 Activities *
















*Aman Chowk Activities*












Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

*Different Sites*


----------



## ghazi52

*Formwork for girders being placed at Phase 3, Hayatabad*


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 1 Activities

Re carpeting of roads in progress *


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> *Reach 3 Activities*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



IS THAT TRUE WORK ON PESHAWAR METRO STARTED WITHOUT PC 1?


----------



## Imad.Khan

personally i am not a fan of metro buses, i would have preferred if they had gone for underground train or even trams instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Danish saleem said:


> IS THAT TRUE WORK ON PESHAWAR METRO STARTED WITHOUT PC 1?


It went through all process as this is is asian bank loan not Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> It went through all process as this is is asian bank loan not Chinese.



Its a loan from Asian Bank??


----------



## ghazi52

Last Night next to Sunehri Mosque


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Team Reach 3 of BRT Corridor.*





















_


----------



## alibaz

Imad.Khan said:


> personally i am not a fan of metro buses, i would have preferred if they had gone for underground train or even trams instead.


I love metros, under ground and above ground trains but in current situation we should go for more economic solutions instead of lavish solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## American Pakistani

Imad.Khan said:


> personally i am not a fan of metro buses, i would have preferred if they had gone for underground train or even trams instead.



Yup, IMO a congested country like Pakistan need underground public transportation system. It is poor planning of the government who lacks the vision and don't have capability of thinking for situations of let's say 50 yrs from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

alibaz said:


> I love metros, under ground and above ground trains but in current situation we should go for more economic solutions instead of lavish solutions.



trains are the cheapest form of transportation thats why everywhere in the world its a preferred to have train links instead of buses.



American Pakistani said:


> Yup, IMO a congested country like Pakistan need underground public transportation system. It is poor planning of the government who lacks the vision and don't have capability of thinking for situations of let's say 50 yrs from now.



The reason for that is elected govts only get 5 yrs, so they plan accordingly. Usually its 4yrs of looting and 1 year of working.


----------



## ghazi52

*Phase 3.... Chowk Hayatabad, Peshawar*























*Qayyum Stadium Dated 25-03-2018*
















*FC nothia chowk dated 25-03-2018*





























*2 Special cranes imported from Japan for girders lifting and placing.Transported in parts in 5 days and assembled in 3 days*


----------



## ghazi52

*Improved mix traffic road near Gora Qabristan, Reach 3 
*


----------



## ejaz007

*Peshawar’s BRT a deal breaker for the govt?*
Dr Shamaila Farooq and Dr Sagheer Aslam

MARCH 26, 2018






According to the WHO report (2008-2013), Peshawar is one of world’s 20 most polluted cities, already disfigured with flawed urban planning and management, presenting a dismal state with the construction of Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit (BRT). Contrary to PTI’s claim that BRT will change the lives of people in many ways, unbearable traffic congestion, road blocks and closure of alternative routes ending in long hours of commuting time where destinations are only a few kilometers away is how the life has so far been changed. Though success or failure of BRT project will be evaluated later on from the perspective of sustainability, its direction is set right from conception and continues over an entire span of project life on several factors.

Undoubtedly, Peshawarites desperately need an effective and sustainable transport system to replace the existing obsolete transport system that has marred the city’s landscape. A cursory reflection at the BRT’s PC-1 ‘stated objective’ is clearly seen addressing this issue. Nonetheless, the question about achievement of the objective, especially during its planning and execution process, is still there. Numerous and continuous alterations in its design have raised questions over its reliability where time is one of the crucial factors. Mega projects must not be executed in a hurry as construction processes require a minimum time for the placement of materials, compaction, concrete strengthening and testing etc. This has happened to Peshawar’s BRT where the government’s claim to make the buses running on the track in mere six months now appears as a task that only Aladdin’s lamp could accomplish. To make an execution “technically sound”, it is highly recommended that time must be given to ensure quality as a principle of sustainability. It must not be compromised for any political mileage which the PTI has already done by rolling out BRT late in its fourth year, and insisting to launch it by April 20, 2018.

Having said that, overlooking sustainability and reliability is only going to thrust this multi-million dollar project into shambles owing to a dismal support infrastructure, this ill planning might also result in negative public perception that BRT is an ‘uneconomical and non-feasible’ idea, as often discredited by the KP Chief Minister, Pervez Khattak, in case of Multan BRT.

Peshawar BRT has begun showing the same signs, such as lack of coordination and frequent and abrupt changes in the conceptual design that have now surfaced even before calling it a success story. Started initially with work in three shifts a day and progress reports evaluated on a weekly basis, stakeholders realised that all the gains were possible through speedy execution only. It is safe to say that the stakeholders kept on writing cheques the BRT couldn’t cash. This environment has exerted immense pressure on quality assurance teams also and now this is quite evident that at various junctures, designs are remodeled and work pace has slowed down resulting in further delays. It is highly likely that the deficiencies will also start appearing soon after BRT gets kicked off. Therefore, authorities must ensure quality of infrastructure, as for people, this would be an asset and would stay longer in memories.

In Tanzania, the “Dar-es-Salaam Bus Rapid Transit system (DART)”, the company responsible for managing its BRT won the Sustainable Transport Award, 2018 for running a sustainable health and hygiene sensitization campaign for the communities and construction workers along its BRT construction.

Peshawar BRT has been facing management challenges since its construction in providing alternate routes, as we see the routes along the Circular Ring Roads are in no way enough to cater to the traffic passing by. It finally needed the pounding of the Peshawar High Court’s gravel that led to reopening the alternate routes which were blocked years ago. Similarly, long before the launch of the BRT, it was noted that no contingency plan was in place due to already opened gutters alongside University Road. Despite assurances, no significant public awareness campaigns were launched to educate public about heavy dust and smoke caused by the construction. A sustained outreach and communication campaign to educate public on health and safety perspectives is critical, except that the government is only seen doing that through a few newspaper advertisements and hoardings. One wonders if the Trans-Peshawar Company has even considered of a community awareness program for this project. If so, then it is yet to be seen.

In Tanzania, the “Dar-es-Salaam Bus Rapid Transit system (DART)”, the company responsible for managing its BRT won the Sustainable Transport Award, 2018 for running a sustainable health and hygiene sensitization campaign for the communities and construction workers along its BRT construction. It focused on the dangers of commuters passing through road sides which exposed them to carbon emissions from motor vehicles and other issues of health and safety. Environmental factor is critical for BRT’s sustainability as construction of BRT on the contrary has impacted the Peshawar Beautification Project as well. Likewise, distraction resulting from relocation of utilities such as water pipelines and electricity lines, interference with drainage patterns, delays in transportation besides grave city landscape disfigurement, have wreaked havoc in the public life of the residents.



Due to delay in the completion, which would have an economic impact, the executive’s maintenance behavior is nothing more than casual. This factor has to be incorporated through a sustained maintenance mechanism. De Sitter’s (1982) Law of Fives fits well here. It suggests that $1 spent for correct design and construction is as effective as $5 in maintenance during pre-deterioration stage, $25 in local deterioration stage otherwise $125 as major repair due to deferred maintenance of units. The numbers, though not absolute, clearly indicate the intensity of financial impact due to negligence once the BRT is operational. Apparently, no arrangements have been made into the proposed BRT project to set up an improved asset inventory system.

Ultimate success for Peshawar BRT will only be possible if institutions manage it without wasting a second and by employing enough measures to ensure the timely, confident and fluent running of the first bus on the track. Thus, socio-economic sustainability becomes a challenge emanating from environmental failures. Though it is an ill-thought-out decision to run BRT on subsidy, fixing high fares for commuters doesn’t seem like a long-term solution either. This may cause a social reaction, and, therefore, careful deliberation with major stakeholders needs to be undertaken at this stage before the outbreak of an anti-PTI sentiment in public.

Still, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government claims that Peshawar BRT is constructed at a cheaper cost than those in Punjab and Islamabad with zero subsidy, sustainability is a multi-faceted criteria not ensured through finances only. It starts at planning phase, goes through quality construction and prevails throughout the life of the project. Part of its success will be tested later but only the project’s careful planning will make a real impact. To make sure that it becomes a _Third Generation BRT_, sustainability is to be integrated holistically. BRT will be a test case for PTI in the election this year.

_Dr Shamaila Farooq is serving as Director Media and Publications at University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar_

_Dr Sagheer Aslam is a professor of sustainability at the National Institute of Urban Infrastructure Planning, University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar._

https://dailytimes.com.pk/219882/peshawars-brt-a-deal-breaker-for-the-govt/


----------



## ghazi52

*Debris being lifted and preparations underway for girder launching near CSD Reach 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another girder being launched at Reach 1. It's so fulfilling to watch this. Hard Work and persistence finally worth it. Peshawar BRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fixation of kerb stone at underpass 2 and 3 near Bus Terminal and Hashtnagri, *Plantation & beautiful will take place in that areas..
*
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT construction enters the next stage :: Girders placement on the pillars started at different spots*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial view of the Peshawar BRT progress :: The project will be completed on 20th May and NatGeo will be sending team to make a Documentary on it*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*National Geographic TV to videograph Peshawar BRT project*

PESHAWAR: The National Geographic TV would be sending its crew to the provincial capital next month to video-graph the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project.

Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) Director General Israrul Haq told The News that the BRT costing Rs49.346 billion would be video-graphed because it is the biggest project in the history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and is being built at a phenomenal speed.

"It is also the biggest BRT in Pakistan to-date. Once completed, we would present BRT Peshawar for an entry in the Guinness Book of World Records due to its fast-paced completion," he added.

He said the PDA earlier didn't approach the media as the work on the BRT was in the early stages. "Now that we have made headway on the project, the PDA is open to the media and willing to show the progress it had achieved," he said.

Though Israrul Haq conceded hat the BRT won't be ready by its stated completion date of six months by April 29, he said work was continuing apace and the target for completing the project is now May 20. "About 9,000 people are working on the project round-the-clock in three shifts. The PDA's BRT team consists of 250 employees and we have more than 8.000 workers hired by the contractors," he said.

The PDA Director General argued that the BRT wasn't only about meeting deadlines and completing the project in six, seven or eight months. "The work on BRT started on October 29, 2017 and it is true that a six-month timeline was announced for its completion by April 29. However, changes in design and addition of new features and structures caused some delay. We are also conscious about maintaining quality of the work," he pointed out.

According to Israrul Haq, the 27-kilometres long, signal-free, third generation BRT capable of transporting 360,000 passengers per day was unique in many respects. "It would have 68 kms feeder routes, a bicycle track, a pedestrian track, park and ride facility at Chamkani, Dabgari and Hayatabad and a total of 16 kms of flyovers," he explained. He added that as part of the BRT the facelifting of all heritage buildings, mostly public and some private, at the Qissa Khwani bazaar, Hashtnagri and Sunehri Masjid Road would be done to beautify Peshawar.

He reminded that the 21-kms long metro bus project in Lahore was built in 14 months, the 26-kms Islamabad metro bus in a year, and the metro bus in Multan also in 12 months. "In comparison, the BRT Peshawar is 27-kms long with 11 kms distance at grade, 13 kms elevated and 3 kms underpass section and 30 bus stations has additional and unique features and yet it would be completed ahead of all similar projects in Pakistan," he maintained.

Refuting the allegations that no pre-feasibility or feasibility study of the BRT was done, the PDA head recalled that the Asian Development Bank (ADB) had sponsored these studies at a cost of Rs150 million. He claimed the detailed engineering design and the PC-1 were properly done and approval obtained for the BRT from all federal government institutions such as the Planning Commission, CDWP and ECNEC. He said the tendering process and the opening of bids was done in a transparent manner at a local hotel in presence of the media and the lowest bidder was awarded the contract. He said the project was of international standard and was being strictly monitored by the ADB, which has provided 85 percent financing of Rs41.8 billion for the BRT and is very conscious about quality control.

Israrul Haq disclosed that the order for 220 modern buses for the first phase had already been placed with a Chinese company and the first batch of 40 buses would be delivered in mid-May. He said each diesel-electric hybrid bus would cost Rs30 million. He added that three megawatts of electricity would be made available to run the buses, escalators, elevators, generators and other facilities round-the-clock.

He disclosed that all the 630 passenger vehicles, including buses and wagons, plying on the roads prior to the BRT, also known as TransPeshawar, had been acquired by the BRT project and the drivers rendered jobless would be offered jobs to drive the BRT buses on a priority basis after undergoing a driving and aptitude test and some training. He said owner of each vehicle had been offered about Rs1.4 million, which includes one year of unemployment payment. Besides, he said the drivers could get licenses for driving vehicles on the feeder routes if they don't want or are found incapable of driving the BRT buses.

The PDA DG said it is true that the beautification of Peshawar done prior to BRT was damaged and green belts and trees had to be removed to make way for the corridor. However, he claimed every effort was made to save the trees and about 300 out of the 600 were replanted. He said the trees that weren't environment friendly were discarded. "We have also planted 86,000 saplings during the recent spring plantation drive, including more than 20,000 on the 22-kilometres long Ring Road from Hayatabad to Motorway, 15,000 at the Regi Town and the rest in Hayatabad. Also, 15 new parks are being developed in Hayatabad," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

.
.
.





.
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

*Aman Square *

Entry Exit Point







Main interchange section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The cost of this bus also include the price of feeder buses. 
If you compare it with Lahore metro which is made for 27 billion, if you add the money spend on feeder route project that are used to transport people to the metro bus, that project alone would have cost 30 billion and is run by Turkish company. The corruption in 56 companies that we keep hearing, one of the company was involved in running feeder buses . Feeder buses in Lahore are usually empty as I myself travel in bus a lot and I know, because they require special card made from liberty market and only then you can use them. There are times you see empty bus pass by you but won't take you unless you have tgeir specific card. 
So instead of making metro and giving the tender of feeder buses later, the kpk government has incorporated it in design. 
That's why the cost is 57 billion. Because it's kind of 2 projects. One is a single line throughout the city, carting long metro buses, the other project is of feeder buses that take people to metro bus. 
That not planned shit was just spread by geo news cronies. The abd wouldn't approve the loan if the project is not properly planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder.Storm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm

First look of the Xiamen Golden Dragon Bus being made in China. for Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Arriving soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Transpeshawar* is the name of the Company that will manage Peshawar BRT operations


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest project in the history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa nears completion; buses will be operated on trial basis from next week. InshaAllah before Ramazan most of the roads will be cleared and opened for traffic!


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar cantt BRT









BRT bus station 1.. *Chamkani *reach 1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Arrangements for deck slab at Khadim Hussain Road Peshawar Cantt on Reach 2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Milestone moment: Final layer of asphalt on BRT track starts on Reach 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Concerned over the exit of senior management of TransPeshawar Bus Rapid Transit, the Asian Development Bank is stepping in to save the project from further impediments, according to sources. 

_T_he ADB, which has loaned $350 million for the BRT, is concerned about firing by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak of Chief Executive Officer Altaf Khan Durrani and the subsequent resignations of the chairman of its board of directors, chief financial officer and general manager (operations) and is already in contact with officers to salvage the situation.

It was also learnt that the ADB country manager would also be speaking with CM Khattak about the situation. Efforts are being made to speak to the BRT executives and persuade them to return to the job.
It has been learnt that the CEO, who was shown the door by Mr Khattak for speaking his mind on the timelines, may seek legal recourse.

“There is utter lack of understanding of the BRT system at the political level,” a source familiar with the situation told Dawn. 

“TransPeshawar has nothing to do with the timelines,” the source said, requesting he not be named. Right from the signing of the agreement to the delivery of the busses and the Intelligent Transport System, all the timelines were in accordance with international protocols and standards, the source said. 

“Without infrastructure, depots, fuel and charging stations, the busses cannot be run. Also, this is a wholly new technology to be used for the first time in Pakistan. It has to be tested by consultants appointed by the ADB before order could be placed with the vendor to start assembling the busses,” he said. 

The source said that busses would be ready for delivery in July and there was nothing TransPeshawar could do anything about it. “Had the KP CM asked the ADB about the timelines, he would have received all the answers,” he said. 

The source said that all the former CEO did was to speak the truth to the chief minister and tell him pointblank that the timelines he was suggesting were unrealistic and couldn’t be met.
Also, on the Pink Busses, the source said, the KP government did not create a framework to run those, either in Mardan or Abbottabad or for that matter Peshawar. 

“There has to be cost assessment and a project has to be directly assigned to TransPeshawar. There was no legal framework. It was totally illegal,” the source said. “Even as these busses have been given to us free of cost, there is no framework for this.” 

He said that instead of giving false timelines and shifting and delaying the launching date, knowing that those timelines were difficult to meet, given the amount of civil work pending, the chief minister needed to change his political narrative. “Rushing the project and using intimidatory tactics would compromise the quality and create more problems,” he added. 

The provincial government has assigned additional charge of chairman board of director of *TransPeshawar* to Additional Chief Secretary Dr Shahzad Bangash here on Sunday.
Meanwhile, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa transport and mass transit department has admitted that Pink Buses meant for Abbottabad and Mardan would be run in Peshawar as “stop-gap arrangement” to facilitate commuters in the provincial capital due to delay in the arrival of fleet of vehicles for the under construction Bus Rapid Transit.

In a clarification about Dawn’s story “Bus project’s launch in limbo as managers of its company quit” appeared on Saturday, the department said that later on arrival of BRT Buses, those Pink Buses would be operated in Mardan and Abbottabad. 
The statement said that those buses (Pink) would be operated by the TransPeshawar as approved and decided by the provincial cabinet and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Urban Mobility Authority (KPUMA) board in its meetings held on April 11 and April 16 respectively.

It said that UNOPS had informed that the donor (Japanese government) had no issue for the arrangement “stop-gap” considering the better projection of their granted project and the provincial government may in writing intimate the same to UNOPS.
It further said that UNOPS had also confirmed that ambassador of Japan could be available for handing taking over ceremony of Women Bus Project at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat on May 11.
Separately, the department concerned while responding to the letter of terminated CEO of *TransPeshawar* said that he was ineffectual in timely managing the routine affairs of company such as procurement of bus fleet, Intelligent Transport System, Vehicle Operating Companies and Bus Industry Restructuring Programme. 

The department in its rejoinder said that Altaf Durrani (the expelled CEO) had committed to the provincial government at various senior level forums and progress review meetings that TransPeshawar would complete all the procurement process well in time. However, award of procurement of BRT fleet tender could only be made by mid-February 2018 after lapse of two months. 


Moreover, procurement of ITS package, selection of VOCs and implementation of BIRP were still under process and could not be completed as per his committed timelines. 

The undue delay in ITS procurement process was evident from the fact that faulty documentation was submitted to the Asian Development Bank that could not be cleared till date due to lack of appropriate response to the issues highlighted by ADB in the procurement documents. 
Similarly, procurement of VOC, which was an internal process, however, could not be completed till date, due to lack of seriousness by TransPeshawar staff. 

The sequential, circumstantial and evidence based trail of information retrieved from various meetings with the chief minister between October 2017 and April 2018 depict that CEO had badly failed in keeping up to the expectations of the provincial government.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT section to be complete by 20th*


PESHAWAR: Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) managers announced on Monday that ongoing work on the Reach-I of the project would be completed by May 20, a local English daily has reported.

Briefing media personnel about the work progress on the megaproject, Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) director general Israrul Haq said that only 15 percent of the work on the Reach-I running from Chamkani to Firdous Chowk still remained.

“We are going to run buses symbolically on this portion by May 20,” Haq said.

He said that 85 percent of the work on the service roads had been completed, while 80 percent work on drains had also been completed.

He said that the Amn Chowk underpass had presented a huge challenge, however, 80 percent of the work on it had been completed, while the rest would be complete by May 15.
Haq said work on the Reach-II starting from the Fridous Chowk and ending at the Amn Chowk was the most tedious portion of the project, and about 75 percent work on the portion had been completed.

He said Sher Shah Suri Road, which had created huge problems for general public, would be opened for traffic within next week.

Haq added that 94 percent work on the Reach-III running from Amn Chowk to Hayatabad had been completed while the University Road had also gotten asphalt carpeting, reducing the public problems to a great extent.

Meanwhile, the rigid pavement of BRT corridor on Reach-III was nearly 97 percent complete and work on the Tehkal overhead section would also be complete by May 30.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Activities on Reach 3.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Activities on Reach 1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*At University Road*


----------



## ghazi52

Reached Pakistan............






Via GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 3 activities at Uni Road & Hayatabad in full swing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT peshawar metro Bus project ( ChamKani flyover & station 1 ) 20-May-2018*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work in progress for Chamkani Bus depot.*














*A view of Sir Syed Road Peshawar Cantt on Reach 2.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 3*


----------



## ghazi52

Reach 1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest aerial view of Reach 1*


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Reach 2.*














*View of Railway Road.*


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Corridor electrification starts from Reach 1.*


----------



## ghazi52

Hayatabad

























Reach 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT *latest video | chamkani GT road last station


----------



## khanasifm

What is the completion date for this project phase 1,2 and 3 ?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Package on BRT Route Latest Updates *(10.07.2018)*





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Activities along Reach 1 for dedicated cycle track and footpath*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aman Chowk Latest Update


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanasifm

What is now the completion target date for all phases or at least first phase ?


----------



## AMG_12

ghazi52 said:


>


Can anyone shed some light on the Monorail line?


----------



## khanasifm

Game.Invade said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the Monorail line?



Rail track which I was under Impression was to connect cities and not necessarily with in city. PESHAWAR charsada Swabi Noshera etc commuter train type but this map shows it just within PESHAWAR suburbs so may be different deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Transpeshawar Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit Updates till 25 August 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Girder launching in Dabgari Garden Area* 
Bus Lane on top, lower level reserved for cyclist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Promises to be something special went beyond the planned launch date when is the project officially finishing and service starting ?


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit BRT Aerial HD view documentary latest updates 1080p*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Aman Chowk*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT to offer bicycle-sharing system along with bus rides*








PESHAWAR: Once complete, commuters hopping on to the mass transit bus project in the provincial capital will also be able to enjoy cycle rides in a dedicated cycle lane using the same payment card as the bus service. Commuters, though, will have to learn how to ride a bike on their own.

TransPeshawar, the urban mobility company owned by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government and is responsible for operating and maintaining the Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project, plans to purchase around 360 bicycles in a bike-sharing feature which will be introduced along with the project.

This was announced in an official statement released by the company on Wednesday.

In this regard, a separate bike-lane is being built along the entire 28-kilometre-long corridor for the BRT.

To rent-out and the bicycles, travellers can use their “Zu Fare Card,” which they can procure from TransPeshawar. The card can also be used to travel on BRT buses.

With a one-size-fits-all design, the bicycles will be using a step-through frame, so that it is gender neutral with both men and women using these without any hindrance. A step-through frame bicycle is more appropriate as per the cultural needs of women in Peshawar, for easy riding.

*The 360 bicycles *will all have easily adjustable seat posts which can be adjusted to different heights for individual riders.

To ensure the safety of riders during poor lighting conditions, the bicycles will be equipped with an automatic light emitting diode (LED) light and reflectors. To further enhance the safety of riders, the bicycles will be chainless and use safe pedals.

The company will also have a rewards system built on the service’s website, and mobile application to encourage good behaviour. Customers who take bicycles from relatively full stations or return bicycles to relatively empty stations will be rewarded.

To discourage theft of the bikes, they will be manufactured using unique parts and components.

Three trucks will also be deployed throughout the system to redistribute cycles where demand is high. The bicycle sharing system will have bicycle stands at each station and at popular locations along the corridor to facilitate passengers.

Once customers are registered in the system, they can utilize the fare card, customer website or system app to access their credentials, which will be interlinked.

The bicycle terminal will also have a facility for customers to view the status of their card. Additionally, passengers can also rent the bicycle through the accompanying mobile application.

This follows the introduction of bicycle renting systems on university campuses where students can rent bicycles through a mobile application and can just leave them when done and the company can track them with built-in positioning systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar BRT Updates






























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar BRT Update*


----------



## ghazi52

Tajabad Hayatabad elevated bridge

















2nd Layer Of Asphalt is in progress along *underpass 5*
















*Reach 3 and Hayatabad Bus depot Updates*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

LAYOUT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Model of BRT Reach 1 at Chamkani*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Target for phase 1 or route 1 was August 2018 not sure now what is the target ?


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Peshawar Rapid Bus Transport System/Metro Bus Project Short Documentary


----------



## Baby Leone

even Peshawar BRT is about to complete and Karachi BRT is still not completed


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Peshawar BRT Metro Bus Project Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

construction work taking place on PeshawarBRT Bus Terminal in Dabgari Garden


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work swiftly progressing on Peshawar BRT Bus Stations


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Route Latest progress video 13 October 2018 1080p


----------



## ghazi52

Tajabad flyover Rotary formwork completed













*Model of BRT Reach 1 ar Chamkani*






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swift progress taking place on Peshawar BRT overhead sections


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Detailed Documentary on Peshawar BRT 20 Oct 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Girders launched in Karkhano market


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

When will the service start?


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Alpha BeeTee said:


> When will the service start?


March 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

A separate bike-lane is being built along the entire 28-kilometre-long corridor for the BRT.

To rent-out and the bicycles, travellers can use their “Zu Fare Card,” which they can procure from TransPeshawar. The card can also be used to travel on BRT buses.

With a one-size-fits-all design, the bicycles will be using a step-through frame, so that it is gender neutral with both men and women using these without any hindrance. A step-through frame bicycle is more appropriate as per the cultural needs of women in Peshawar, for easy riding.

*The 360 bicycles *will all have easily adjustable seat posts which can be adjusted to different heights for individual riders.

To ensure the safety of riders during poor lighting conditions, the bicycles will be equipped with an automatic light emitting diode (LED) light and reflectors. To further enhance the safety of riders, the bicycles will be chainless and use safe pedals.

The company will also have a rewards system built on the service’s website, and mobile application to encourage good behaviour. Customers who take bicycles from relatively full stations or return bicycles to relatively empty stations will be rewarded.

To discourage theft of the bikes, they will be manufactured using unique parts and components.

Three trucks will also be deployed throughout the system to redistribute cycles where demand is high. The bicycle sharing system will have bicycle stands at each station and at popular locations along the corridor to facilitate passengers.

Once customers are registered in the system, they can utilize the fare card, customer website or system app to access their credentials, which will be interlinked.

The bicycle terminal will also have a facility for customers to view the status of their card. Additionally, passengers can also rent the bicycle through the accompanying mobile application.

This follows the introduction of bicycle renting systems on university campuses where students can rent bicycles through a mobile application and can just leave them when done and the company can track them with built-in positioning systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Exclusive Program on Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Peshawar BRT Reach 3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress video


----------



## BATMAN

ISLAMABAD - The cost of Peshawar Metro, Peshawar Sustainable Bus Rapid Transit Corridor Project (BRT), has increased by 38 percent from Rs49.3 billion to Rs67.9 billion and the Planning Ministry has said that proper working on the design of the project was not carried out at the preliminary design stage which has resulted in such a huge increase.


----------



## AR KHAN

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress video



It is not going to get completed in the next 6 months. roads ko ragay(veins) bana dia hai. ye dunya may pehla project dekha hai, jahan first lane ko second lane ki taraf bend kia ja raha hai (being a consultant myself). To khak logon may road sense aur road ethics rahain gay..! Extremely disappointed! TOTAL INCOMPETENCE.

Idea/scheme in itself is good, but the planning and execution of project it a Case Study of UTTER INCOMPETENCE.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon




----------



## Canuck786

Peregrine_Falcon said:


>



I thought it was already around 80 billion then why does the news say 66 billion?

@Champion_Usmani


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Canuck786 said:


> I thought it was already around 80 billion then why does the news say 66 billion?
> 
> @Champion_Usmani




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061641583983017985


----------



## ghazi52

Floor tiling started at Bus Station 01 on Reach 1.
















Latest images of Hayatabad Depot


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seems like few months away from making millions for KPK province


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit
‏ 
Rapid working in progress on Bus Station 1 Chamkani


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ziaulislam

Canuck786 said:


> I thought it was already around 80 billion then why does the news say 66 billion?
> 
> @Champion_Usmani


Initial cost was 48b after the design was changed due to army refusal in cantt area and other measures the cost went up to 70+ b ..it was brought down by decreasing the no. Of buses bought 

Remeber non of other services bought buses and thus high subsidies needed..


----------



## BATMAN

Peregrine_Falcon said:


>



Why do we have picture of Asad Omer on notifications.
Is PTI trying to copy PMLN and PPPP!?


----------



## ghazi52

The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa once again set a new deadline for completion of its flagship Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project in Peshawar.

The government announced on Wednesday the project will now be inaugurated on March 23, 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar BRT - Islamia college station

*



*
BRT Peshawar Chamkani Bus Station 


*



*


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Peshawar BRT - Islamia college station




- Poor choice of shiny Chinese tiles in the main stations, very slippery as well and thin too and easily breakable, there are separate heavy duty tiles available for such high passenger traffic areas. And with non slippery and matt finish material and floor signage.

-The Railing or Jangla with sharp spikes at the top can kill anyone in case of any accident, in many cases motorcyclists/person crossing the road, hit by speeding vehicles usually flies in the air, many feet above the ground and can land on such sharp spikes on the Jangla, can instantly kill anyone.

-Also the Jangla is of poor design, should be just straight railings, now people can put one foot on the Jangla horizontal bar and can climb the Jangla, should have been only vertical straight railings, with no cheap fancy design needed.

Lots of bad design qualities here as well, how any planner can ignore such basic design practices. Grey is a neutral color, should have been used as floor marking and passenger traffic signs on floor looks best on a neutral Grey color.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aman Chowk


----------



## ghazi52

A consortium led by Chinese state-backed contractor E-Hualu Information Technology Co. Ltd. has won a 578 million yuan ($83.69 million) bid to build a bus rapid-transit (BRT) system in Pakistan.

The project in the city of Peshawar, 187 kilometers (116 miles) east of the capital, Islamabad, will see the consortium supply, install and maintain the BRT system, the Beijing-based company said in a statement (link in Chinese) on Monday. E-Hualu’s two partners are Beijing Santel Technology & Trading Corp. and the Pakistan-based LMK Resources Pakistan (Private) Ltd.

The tender — on behalf of the Urban Mobility Co., which was set up by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial government — also involves 10 years of operation and maintenance, including ticketing.


“This project in Pakistan — a pioneer country for the Belt and Road Initiative — represents the recognition of an international market,” E-Hualu said in the statement, referring to Beijing’s signature program that aims to develop China’s infrastructure and trade links along historical trade routes.

Founded in 2001, Shenzhen-listed E-Hualu is affiliated with China Hualu Group Co. Ltd., which is directly administrated by the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council, China’s cabinet.

E-Hualu provides internet services for government-related contracts in sectors that include transportation, public security, and health. It currently operates in more than 300 cities in China and countries in Asia, Africa and Europe, including India and Kenya.

The project in Peshawar is E-Hualu’s second in the country, after it partnered with the government of Islamabad in 2016 to build an electronic policing system.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has finalised a vendor for the operation of an intelligent transport system for the Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit. The decision was taken by the Board of Directors of TransPeshawar, the urban mobility company responsible for the operation of the *Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit*, on Thursday.

The vendor will be responsible for the design, supply, installation, operation, and maintenance of the four major project components for the Peshawar BRT, including intelligent transport and management of fares and station systems.

The idea is to align the requirements needed for operation of the BRT as the construction work progresses. “The buses are in the final stages of delivery to Peshawar,” shared TransPeshawar spokesperson Noman Manzoor, confirming that the vehicle operating company has been finalised and the System Control Goods and Services (SCGS) service provider is also in place now.

The company selected for the contract is a joint venture of two Chinese companies and a Pakistani company – Beijing Santel Technology and Trading Corporation, Beijing E-Hualu Information Technology Co Ltd and LMK Resources Pakistan (Private) Limited. With the experience of managing similar global public transport systems, particularly in China, the companies will be on board for 10 years, which is in line with the warranty [time] of the equipment, according to the statement.

An intelligent transportation system (ITS) gives access to passenger information, fleet scheduling, and fleet management in real time. The fare system will comprise electronic fare media, a mobile app, automatic fare collection, electronic fare validation and settlement and clearance processing.

The contractor will also manage the station which covers passenger services at the station and corridor, physical security, CCTV cameras, general cleaning and light maintenance. The bicycle sharing system will also be handled by it.

The company was procured based on a competitive process as per the Asian Development Bank’s procurement rules


----------



## ghazi52

Ramps are definitely for the elevated bike tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

As long as they have proper drainage otherwise it will be flooded


----------



## ghazi52

* Haji camp station*


----------



## ghazi52

Current Progress of Under Construction BUS Depot, Hayatabad BRT ..
Phase 3 Chowk


----------



## ghazi52

SHIPMENT BOUND FOR PESHAWAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress HD video


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit System Under Construction*


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit System Under Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Soft Opening:* March 2019 (Infrastructure and IT system completion, It will not start operation)

*Depots Completion (Chamkani and Hayatabad):* 31st December 2018

*Main Corridor & Stations*

Length: 27 km
Bus Length: 18m
Depots: 3

Stations: 8+7+15 = 30
Flyover Stations: 0+7+?
At-Grade Stations: 4+0+?
Underground Stations: 4+0+?
Distance between stations: 700-1000m

*Station Features*

- Stairs and escalators
- Ramps for disabled or weak persons
- Public Toilets on both entries. 
- One additional special toilet for disabled on each entry.
- Cycle sharing station.

*Feeder Routes*

Length: 68km
Bus Length: 12m
Bus Seating Capacity: 35

*Feeder Bus Unique Features*

- USB Charging ports for each seat
- Wheelchair ramps on doors
- 2 Wheelchair births per bus

*Cycles*

- Dedicated corridor(s) along the main corridor.
- Initially additional 30 stations in Hayatabad and University Campus areas as destinations.
- Card based access and mobile app for navigation to nearest stations.

*Management*

- Trans Peshawar will oversee procurement, operation, maintenance and surveillance of all corridors
- BRT System Goods and Services Company will handle ticketing and related sales.
- Daewoo Pakistan will handle running buses, provision of drivers and training of drivers.

*Cost*

- First PC-1 By ADB: 57.8 Billion 
- First PC-1 By Federal Government: 49 Billion (After subtracting Contingency Provision)
- Current PC-1: 66 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of *Peshawar BRT* Bus Rapid Transit flyover Chamkani and vicinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BRT Reach 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT to be inaugurated on March 23, 2019*







Work on mega project is underway, says PDA director general. — File photo

PESHAWAR: Work on the Bus Rapid Transit project is speedily under way to ensure the inauguration of the bus service on March 23, said Peshawar Development Authority director general Israrul Haq on Friday.

Mr Haq told a delegation of the Sarhad Chamber of Commerce and Industry that the government was also going to launch a Rs200 million project for restoring historical beauty of Khyber Bazaar, Qissa Khwani and Chowk-i-Yadgar.

The SCCI delegation was led by the chamber’s acting president, Saad Khan Zahid.

Former president of the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry Ghazanfar Bilour, former SCCI president Haji Mohammad Afzal, vice president Haris Mufti, Industrialists Association Hayatabad president Zarak Khan Khattak and other senior businessmen were also in attendance.

The PDA chief agreed to exempt truckers from toll tax at the entry of Hayatabad Industrial Estate by fixing special stickers on them.

About the demand for payment of compensation to the traders, who had suffered due to the BRT work, he said he would soon visit the chamber premises along with finance minister Taimoor Saleem Jhagra and senior minister Shahram Khan Tarakai to discuss their problems.

Mr Haq said Rs 470 million would be spent on the construction of greenbelt along Ring Road, U-turns and installation of streetlights.

He said traffic problems near Hayatabad toll plaza would also be removed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Frances provides Rs19.5 billion loan for Peshawar rapid bus project*







ISLAMABAD: France announced that it would provide a soft loan 130 million Euros for financing Peshawar bus rapid project. 

Noor Ahmed, Secretary, Economic Affairs Division (EAD), French Ambassador Marc Barety, Country Director of the French Agency for Development (AFD) Jacky AMPROU on Tuesday signed a Credit Facility Agreement worth Euros 130 m for financing Peshawar Sustainable Bus Rapid Transit Corridor project. 

The revised PC-1 of the project was approved by ECNEC on November 14th, 2018 and the Federal Cabinet accorded approval to the signing of the loan financing agreement with AFD on January 2nd, 2019. 

The project is co-financed by Asian Development Bank and AFD.

The revised cost of the project is Rs. 66.437 billion (US$ 593 million) including Foreign Exchange Component (FEC) of Rs. 53.32 billion (ADB and AFD share). 

The project will contribute to the Government of Pakistan’s strategy to resolve the issues of urban transportation. It will provide safe, efficient and comfortable user friendly mass transit system which will be well integrated with the existing transport facilities. 

It will also help in improving energy efficiency and air quality through reduction of Greenhouse Gas emissions. France through the French Agency for Development is working in Pakistan, providing technical and financial support to develop low-carbon infrastructures. 

Till date, AFD has committed Euros 880m financial support while this project is opening new avenue of collaboration in Urban development sector. Secretary EAD thanked Ambassador of France to Pakistan, AFD and the French Government for extending financial assistance to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Alternate Traffic Routes
Newly Inaugurated Flyover Brt Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Latest footage of the Peshawar BRT Corridor showing all the progress made till date. Corridor substanitally complete and work on bus stations in full swing.

#BRT #Corridor #MegaProject

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Golden Drangon ZU China Company 1st Batch of 25+ Buses of Peshawar BRT TransPeshawar arrived at Sea Port Karachi 24.01.2019 From *#China.*

©Hassan Ali

*#TransPeshawar #KP #Peshawar #PeshawarBRT #BRT #Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Chishty4

Test run of the BRT buses was done on various sections of Reach 3 in order to check crossing and other design features at stations especially those related to Universal accessibility. Buses as well as the Corridor are in 100% in accordance with the designs specifications.

#PESHAWAR #BRT #MEGASTRUCTURE #MEGAPROJECT #KP #PAKISTAN


----------



## Chishty4

New BRT Buses Left in the Open Due to Delays in Parking Depot Construction

The first batch of BRT buses, which arrived in Peshawar on Monday, is now parked in the open in Hyatabad.

The three depots which will house the buses have not yet been completed. The remaining 200 buses will be transported from China to Peshawar soon and the unavailability of covered parking facility for the vehicles is a concern.

With consistent rains in the past days and more expected in the near future, the hi-tech hybrid buses may well be prone to damage in severe weather conditions.

155 of these buses will be 12 meters long, having a capacity of 75 passengers, whereas the remaining 65 will have a length of 18 meters. These environment-friendly buses run on both diesel and electricity, and will help reduce 31,000 tons of CO2 emissions from Peshawar, as per a conservative estimate by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Equipped with Universal Access System (UAS), AVL (Automatic Vehicle Location) facility and Wi-Fi, the buses would ensure inclusion of all citizens.

Talking about the depots, Nauman Manzoor, Director Media TransPeshawar told a local newspaper that the buses will stay in Hyatabad until the construction of depots is completed.

Worldwide these buses are made strong enough to fight tough weather and environmental conditions. Many bus depots provide secured gates, but they may not have roofs.

It is the responsibility of the government to ensure the vehicles’ security

*©The News




*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The flyover stations which do not get to have a proper entrance along the sides of the flyover itself get to have entrances and stairs going into it from the middle of the flyover. Which though many have forgotten but is a critical detail. These do not get to have pedestrian bridges to give a dedicated path and thus they will have to "cross" the road to actually reach that path. Also then the bathrooms are also built in the middle of the road...

All stations in Reach 2 and the Tahkal Flyover are like this. 








The stairs' foundations, right in the middle of the road... Should have connected to an underpass instead.










The elevators for the disabled, again in the middle of the road. 








Saddar feeder ramps entry/exist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Underground market at bus station 25. Many bus stations of Peshawar brt would have markets like these to help make this project subsidy-free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Brt Latest 2019 Travel on Brt Route/Track from Aman Chowk to Ferdous ( Total Flyover) 28 Feb 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar Metro Bus Rapid Transit 6 March 2019 Complete Route Status Construction progress*


----------



## Pindi Boy

Chishty4 said:


> Test run of the BRT buses was done on various sections of Reach 3 in order to check crossing and other design features at stations especially those related to Universal accessibility. Buses as well as the Corridor are in 100% in accordance with the designs specifications.
> 
> #PESHAWAR #BRT #MEGASTRUCTURE #MEGAPROJECT #KP #PAKISTAN
> 
> View attachment 537495
> View attachment 537496
> View attachment 537497


Sir hashtag's do work here


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*chamkani station 90% complete*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar Metro Bus Rapid Transit 6 March 2019 Complete Route Status Construction progress*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

View of Peshawar BRT Corridor with lights energised.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Buses ply Peshawar BRT corridor for test run*

PESHAWAR: The Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) buses continued test run as part of the soft opening of the BRT corridor on Saturday.

Five BRT buses plied the under-construction corridor of the mega project in the provincial capital.

The officials of the TransPeshawar, the company assigned to operate the BRT system in the province, said in order to examine whether there are any flaws in the project, the provincial administration was running the buses as part of the test service.

It was also observed that work at different bus sections of the corridor was also carried out briskly.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Enigma SIG

Dedicated lanes are a stupid idea; so much wasted space (money) and far too les efficient. Why not make this like Sheffield Trams? I personally loved them whilst I resided in Sheffield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BRT Peshawar Chamkani to Qila Bala Hisar [ 23rd March pakistan Resolution day ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109773708405731328


----------



## insight-out

Enigma SIG said:


> Dedicated lanes are a stupid idea; so much wasted space (money) and far too les efficient. Why not make this like Sheffield Trams? I personally loved them whilst I resided in Sheffield.


There are a number of reasons why dedicated bus lanes may work better than these trams. Off the top of my head, I can think of capacity, scalability, speed, and safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Work continues on the main station of the Bus Rapid Transit project in the Chamkani area on Tuesday.


----------



## Sully3

Not going to lie Peshawer BRT looks like a disaster compared to Lahore and Rawalpindi. 

and is 3 years late. 

SS made both Lahore and Rawalpindi BRT in 1 years time


----------



## bananarepublic

Truth be told 
Pakistanis are idiots who believe that such projects are meant to be built in a year or less
If it being built in a year or less that means corners are being cut and poor quality work is being done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Today samaa news 9:13Pm


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic effort , project looks almost ready to be lunched congrats to KPK for completing the project


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt work around Aman Chowk


----------



## ejaz007

*PTI govt takes Rs19.5bn French loan to complete Peshawar metro project*
BY STAFF REPORT , (LAST UPDATED JANUARY 22, 2019)







ISLAMABAD: The French embassy in Islamabad on Tuesday announced that it was extending a Rs19.5 billion (Euro 130 million) loan to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government for completing the Peshawar metro bus project, that has been in limbo for nearly two years since its groundbreaking in October 2017.

According to a press release, the credit facility agreement was signed between French Ambassador Marc Barety, French Agency for Development Country Director Jacky AMPROU and Economic Affairs Secretary Noor Ahmed.

According to the embassy’s press statement, the project will provide safe, efficient and well integrated mass transit system improving energy efficiency and air quality through reduction of Green House Gas emissions, the press release stated.

‘MUCH-DELAYED PROJECT’:

It’s been nearly two years since the groundbreaking of the much orchestrated Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project that was to be completed within “six months”.

On October 19, 2017, the then Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) chief minister Pervez Khattak broke ground on the multi-billion-rupee project aimed at providing comfortable transportation to the residents of Peshawar.

Launched with the Asian Development Bank’s assistance, ex-KP CM Khattak had announced that the 26-km-long project would be completed by April 2018, but it was later delayed to May 20.

However, the Peshawar BRT has lied in limbo ever since its inauguration, as the PTI government, while auditing the affairs of Rs29.65bn Lahore and the Rs28.5bn Multan metro buses, has failed to finalise the total cost of its own project.

According to reports, the government has approved the cost escalation of 38 per cent for the project, revising upward from Rs49bn to Rs68bn.

The revised cost, which still might not be the final one, is 53.46 per cent higher than the total cost of Punjab’s most expensive mass transit project – the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus – that was completed at a cost of Rs44.31bn.

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...ench-loan-to-complete-peshawar-metro-project/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic effort , project looks almost ready to be lunched congrats to KPK for completing the project



Isn't this another 'jangla bus' and it's not even complete. how is it fantastic than?


----------



## ghazi52

Under Peshawar BRT, all old public transport vehicles would be purchased and scrapped. This process has started now. The drivers and conductors will be given jobs in Peshawar BRT.

خوشخبری برائے پشاور بس، ویگن مالکا ن اور انڈسٹری کے ملا زمین
(ڈرائیور، کنڈیکٹرز، کلینرز)

حکومت خیبرپختونخوا پشاور شہر میں چلنے والی موجودہ بسوں اور ویگنوں کے مالکان کو بس ریپڈٹرانزٹ (BRT) پراجیکٹ کے تحت خریداری اور معاوضے (Scrapping & Compensation) میں اندراج کا ایک شاندار موقع فراہم کر رہی ہے۔BRT کے اجراء کے بعد کئی دہائیوں سے چلنے والی پرانی اور زائدالمعیاد بسوں کو چلنے کی اجازت نہیں ہوگی کیونکہ وہ ماحولیاتی طور پر مضر ہیں ۔تاہم حکومت خیبرپختونخوا بسوں کے مالکان کو مناسب معاوضہ ادا کرے گی۔مقامی روٹس پر چلنے والی راکٹ بسوں ، ویگنوں کے مالکان جلد ازجلد اس پُر کشش مالی پیکج سے فائدہ اُ ٹھا نے کے لئے اپنے نام کا اندراج کروائیں۔

علا وہ ازیں بس ریپڈ ٹرانزٹ (BRT) میں ملازمتوں کے درج زیل مواقع موجود ہیں:ڈرائیور( جن کے پاس PSV لائسنس ہوں )،کنڈیکٹرز،سیکو رٹی کا عملہ،بسوں کی مرمت کا عملہ ،صفائی ستھرائی کرنے والا عملہ،ٹکٹ دینے والا عملہ ۔

ان آسامیوں پر تعینات ہو نے والے افراد کو حکومت خیبرپختونخواکے لیبر قوانین کے مطابق تنخواہ اور تمام مراعات دی جا ئیں گی ۔ ہر کیٹگری کے لئے تعلیمی میعار مختلف ہے اور خالی آسامیوں پر تعیناتی امیدواروں کے کوائف اور BRT پر کا م کرنے والی کمپنیوں کی جانب سے انٹرویو کی بنیاد پر شفاف اور آزادانہ طریقے سے عمل میں لائی جائے گی۔لہذایہ ملازمین جلدازجلد اپناانداج کروائیں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

A gas pipeline passing through an Under Construction BRT underpass creating nuisance for the pedestrian needs serious attention to the authorities concerned.

#Peshawar #BRT #KP #Pakistan

Peshawar BRT Masterpiece from PTI....


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Congratulations to Peshawar for the inaugural of jangla bus.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

BATMAN said:


> Congratulations to Peshawar for the inaugural of jangla bus.


You need to calm down. Do you have some sort of jangla bus fetish? Spamming the thread with the same nonsense over and over again. Go file an actual complaint of you see a problem, instead of wasting everyone's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

Pakhtoon yum said:


> You need to calm down. Do you have some sort of jangla bus fetish? Spamming the thread with the same nonsense over and over again. Go file an actual complaint of you see a problem, instead of wasting everyone's time.


These type of people are the reason why Pakistan is the way it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> Under Peshawar BRT, all old public transport vehicles would be purchased and scrapped. This process has started now. The drivers and conductors will be given jobs in Peshawar BRT.
> 
> خوشخبری برائے پشاور بس، ویگن مالکا ن اور انڈسٹری کے ملا زمین
> (ڈرائیور، کنڈیکٹرز، کلینرز)
> 
> حکومت خیبرپختونخوا پشاور شہر میں چلنے والی موجودہ بسوں اور ویگنوں کے مالکان کو بس ریپڈٹرانزٹ (BRT) پراجیکٹ کے تحت خریداری اور معاوضے (Scrapping & Compensation) میں اندراج کا ایک شاندار موقع فراہم کر رہی ہے۔BRT کے اجراء کے بعد کئی دہائیوں سے چلنے والی پرانی اور زائدالمعیاد بسوں کو چلنے کی اجازت نہیں ہوگی کیونکہ وہ ماحولیاتی طور پر مضر ہیں ۔تاہم حکومت خیبرپختونخوا بسوں کے مالکان کو مناسب معاوضہ ادا کرے گی۔مقامی روٹس پر چلنے والی راکٹ بسوں ، ویگنوں کے مالکان جلد ازجلد اس پُر کشش مالی پیکج سے فائدہ اُ ٹھا نے کے لئے اپنے نام کا اندراج کروائیں۔
> 
> علا وہ ازیں بس ریپڈ ٹرانزٹ (BRT) میں ملازمتوں کے درج زیل مواقع موجود ہیں:ڈرائیور( جن کے پاس PSV لائسنس ہوں )،کنڈیکٹرز،سیکو رٹی کا عملہ،بسوں کی مرمت کا عملہ ،صفائی ستھرائی کرنے والا عملہ،ٹکٹ دینے والا عملہ ۔
> 
> ان آسامیوں پر تعینات ہو نے والے افراد کو حکومت خیبرپختونخواکے لیبر قوانین کے مطابق تنخواہ اور تمام مراعات دی جا ئیں گی ۔ ہر کیٹگری کے لئے تعلیمی میعار مختلف ہے اور خالی آسامیوں پر تعیناتی امیدواروں کے کوائف اور BRT پر کا م کرنے والی کمپنیوں کی جانب سے انٹرویو کی بنیاد پر شفاف اور آزادانہ طریقے سے عمل میں لائی جائے گی۔لہذایہ ملازمین جلدازجلد اپناانداج کروائیں۔





Smart initiative , really brilliant !!!
Remove the Hazardous buses and replace them with Brand new fuel efficient buses

Would have been great if they shared the images of the replacement buses being offered to existing Bus Owners





Reference:

https://www.samaa.tv/living/2019/04...-old-buses-after-transpeshawar-is-functional/

*Old buses and wagons won’t be allowed to ply the roads in Peshawar once the metro bus service starts operating in the city.*

The Khyber Pakhtunkwa government has decided to scrap the old passenger buses and wagons after purchasing them, once the newly-constructed transport system, that is commonly known as the metro bus, gets off the ground. It has also decided to employ the old transport’s personnel.



The provincial government’s TransPeshawar has advertisements published in newspapers. “Old passenger buses that have been running for decades now are causing environmental pollution,” said the Bus Rapid Transit’s ad. “After the metro bus service gets operational, these worn-out vehicles won’t be allowed to run the city’s roads.”

The government has also taken into account the loss of the owners of these passenger vehicles. The government will purchase the wagons and buses from their owners and scrap them.

*Related: Peshawar’s metro bus project has no proper drainage system*

Owners have been advised to get their old vehicles registered with TransPeshawar from April 10 to May 10. Seven camps will be put in place in different places in the city. These places include the TransPeshawar’s main office, Kamboh Adda, Hayatabad Phase-6 Adda, Hayatabad Phase-7 Adda, General Bus Stand, Karkhano Market Adda and Kohat Road Adda.

The old transport system’s personnel, including drivers, conductors, and cleaners, will be employed by the BRT Peshawar. It is mandatory for the drivers to possess a driving licence of public transport. Others will be hired on posts of conductors and security guards. Some of them will be employed for the buses’ maintenance, cleanliness and ticketing.

Different educational qualifications are required for each category. The employees will be selected in a transparent and independent manner on the basis of interviews conducted by companies working with the BRT Peshawar.

All of the employees will be entitled to salaries and other perks as per the labour laws of the KP government.

_Follow SAMAA English on __Facebook__, __Twitter,__ and __Instagram__._


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Syed1. said:


> These type of people are the reason why Pakistan is the way it is today.


Yes, indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

Chishty4 said:


> A gas pipeline passing through an Under Construction BRT underpass creating nuisance for the pedestrian needs serious attention to the authorities concerned.
> 
> #Peshawar #BRT #KP #Pakistan
> 
> Peshawar BRT Masterpiece from PTI....
> 
> View attachment 553003
> 
> 
> View attachment 553000
> 
> 
> View attachment 553001
> 
> 
> View attachment 553002



Why could they not make underpass two feet deeper. Just shows that project completion on time was biggest drive not, common sense.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Very poor quality planning and overall construction quality...why a whitewash is needed, grey concrete looks natural and good, can take the dust and wear and tear and still won't look bad. White color will look horrible in few months...a cement grey wash is ideal.








This funnel kind of bottle neck at the bus stops will cause accidents and traffic jams, with the road narrower at the bus stops and wider later on...this can be elevated as well and not at grade(ground level).

Jangla should be simple design(like Lahore BRTS) and without any sharp edges seen now, can be dangerous to anyone.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hope they plant Palm Trees or Date Trees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial shots of plantation of Chir Pine at Phase 3 Chowk and newly developed green belt at Karkhano Road by PDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

April Video






March 23rd Update


----------



## ghazi52

18m long buses for Peshawar BRT reach Chamkani depot yesterday. These buses will run on main Corridor only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> 18m long buses for Peshawar BRT reach Chamkani depot yesterday. These buses will run on main Corridor only.


Is the depo built for these yet? Or are they going to leave them to the elements?


----------



## ghazi52

This is Chamkani depot without sheds. Concrete flooring done.

At Least now they are secure, previously they were in bad parking lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> This is Chamkani depot without sheds. Concrete flooring done.
> 
> At Least now they are secure, previously they were in bad parking lot.


No sheds? So they will be exposed to the elements. That's kinda dumb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> No sheds? So they will be exposed to the elements. That's kinda dumb


True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMMT

In 35 years of sharif brothers rule in Punjab and just got BRT and few non standard hospitals where nawab himself don’t want to go whereas Imran KPK government completed various hospitals and one BRT in short span of 7 years. This is great achievement and should be appreciated.

If Imran government in KPK goes like this for next ten years they will leave behind Punjab. And Punjab will be considered as a rural province. 

Fortunately now PTI is is government hence all provinces will be beneficial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Work On Pedestrian Bridge in progress
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Yeh kab complete hogi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Asian Development Bank is Satisfied With Peshawar BRT Project*

The local media’s hue and cry over the delayed completion of Peshawar’s Rapid Bus Transit (BRT) was in vain as the Asia Development Bank (ADB) – the financier of the BRT – has shown satisfaction over the pace and quality of the project.

ADB’s officials made these remarks while formally speaking to media after taking a test ride on the BRT route.

Information Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Shaukat Yousufzai and other officials were also present.

The officials were satisfied that the project was on par with international standards and that was completed within the standard duration.

“Projects of such nature normally complete in 24 to 30 months all over the world, while Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) completed the BRT project in record time 15 months,” they said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SUPARCO to Monitor BRT Buses from Space*

The provincial government has asked the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (*SUPARCO*) to monitor the Bus Rapid Transit *(BRT) *from space through satellites.

Apart from the overall monitoring of its stations and the project, the movement of BRT buses and status of routes will be monitored from space.

A report has been prepared in coordination with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) that reveals that the national space commission has been asked to utilize satellites for the said purpose.

PDA, ADB, and SUPARCO have established 32 points to this effect. Moreover, the PDA wrote in the report that they have started taking steps to award custody of the shops to their owners in the BRT underpass at Hashtnagri and Firdous.

The PDA spokesperson expressed hope that business activities will resume in the two underpasses over the next few weeks. “We cannot tolerate substandard quality of work on the project as millions of people will be connected through the route,” he said..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Ghazi it would be nice if someone told the idiots to draw lane markers on the roads, like every other sane country has. Enforce the traffic to stay within their lanes, it would help the traffic conjugations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Yeh kab complete hogi ?


Yeh kab complete hogi ?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yeh kab complete hogi ?



Does it matter?



ghazi52 said:


> *SUPARCO to Monitor BRT Buses from Space*
> 
> The provincial government has asked the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (*SUPARCO*) to monitor the Bus Rapid Transit *(BRT) *from space through satellites.
> 
> Apart from the overall monitoring of its stations and the project, the movement of BRT buses and status of routes will be monitored from space.
> 
> A report has been prepared in coordination with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) that reveals that the national space commission has been asked to utilize satellites for the said purpose.
> 
> PDA, ADB, and SUPARCO have established 32 points to this effect. Moreover, the PDA wrote in the report that they have started taking steps to award custody of the shops to their owners in the BRT underpass at Hashtnagri and Firdous.
> 
> The PDA spokesperson expressed hope that business activities will resume in the two underpasses over the next few weeks. “We cannot tolerate substandard quality of work on the project as millions of people will be connected through the route,” he said..



So does the cost of satellite included in BRT account? 
I learned from a reliable source that whenever a politician moves around, only the fuel cost of his movement is in millions. Besides this depreciation of vehicles used for the entourage, salaries of the staff, and TA /DA.
Do we have an account of visits of politicians? or like always there's no accountability of kings party!


----------



## ghazi52

Completely Automatic Bus Wash Plant has been installed for BRT Peshawar Project by Alfred Kärcher GmbH & Co Germany and KK-Power International Pvt. Ltd Engineers Team. The Plant can operate in two modes, For Drive Through Mode it can wash the the 12m BRT Bus in 40 Seconds and 18m Length in 1 Minute.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Station under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

So sad ......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defense Reader

ghazi52 said:


> So sad ......................


Sir in punjab all major projects halted. From last year. Only pti flagship programmes gaining payments all other govt adp is dead due to politics nor due to fundings. As they are practising this govt will lose a huge sum of budget if they complete the projects in shape of meterial cost rate differences.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> So sad ......................


This is exactly what I was saying months ago. If you remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Reached in Peshawar – finally all the 360 Zu bicycles landed in #Peshawar. These are safe (chain-less), equipped with lights (front and back), gender friendly (step-through frame), have adjustable seats and promote healthier & greener Peshawar. Once operational, these will be docked in area of University of Peshawar and Hayatabad for commuters to reach their final destinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

These yellow tiles are for blind people and are only applicable if the whole city /country is blind friendly.
Wonder how blind person will manage outside the bus station? May be there's a future plan to make naya Pakistan blind friendly!
Those shiny tiles can be very slippery during wet season, seems the educated people were not consulted!







Defense Reader said:


> Sir in punjab all major projects halted. From last year. Only pti flagship programmes gaining payments all other govt adp is dead due to politics nor due to fundings. As they are practising this govt will lose a huge sum of budget if they complete the projects in shape of meterial cost rate differences.



Ever heard of economic hitman?
Imran Khan and co. are hurting Pakistan more than united Zardari and Sharif.
Holding projects will increase their cost and both contractor and state will loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar Latest Updates about Aman Chowk and Cantt Station*


----------



## BATMAN

Lago raho munna bhai.


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar Latest Updates about Bus Service Plant First Time in Pakistan*


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

BATMAN said:


> Lago raho munna bhai.



Instead of recalling "Muna Bhai", at least appreciate whats taking place. 

Yes, those other projects shouldn't be on hold but again, at least appreciate something which is going to be available for public soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Del said:


> Instead of recalling "Muna Bhai", at least appreciate whats taking place.
> 
> Yes, those other projects shouldn't be on hold but again, at least appreciate something which is going to be available for public soon.


Typical Patwari as they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Phase 4 Hayatabad Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Del said:


> Instead of recalling "Muna Bhai", at least appreciate whats taking place.
> 
> Yes, those other projects shouldn't be on hold but again, at least appreciate something which is going to be available for public soon.



Sorry i can't appreciate those ill thought and poorly executed projects.
That's just waste of $ billions.
Copying Shebaz Sharif blindly is stupidity.


----------



## Bil

BATMAN said:


> Sorry i can't appreciate those ill thought and poorly executed projects.
> That's just waste of $ billions.
> Copying Shebaz Sharif blindly is stupidity.



Any sane and patriotic Pakistan will support such projects (unless one is a patwari), which will generate employment for Pakistan and provide new public transportation.


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


>



https://www.londonreconnections.com/2018/fare-whom-the-bell-tolls-the-end-of-the-tfl-ticket-office/#

We are far behind rest of the world. Even Tehran has more advance transportation system then us. The system we are building now it’s 50 years old or older.


From London....
From 1928








From 1951






From 1964






From 1970






From 1988






From 1990

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Del said:


> Any sane and patriotic Pakistan will support such projects (unless one is a patwari), which will generate employment for Pakistan and provide new public transportation.


I think you immigrated to Canada recently but surely not on education base, otherwise you would be able to understood the message properly.
Despite your pointless debate, i try to expand...., spending $ wisely means, generating twice the amount of jobs and plenty more transport infrastructure, which would be more sustainable.
Wasting billions of state money on ill planned and poor quality infrastructure, is also corruption and shall be equally punished as stealing billions of rupees.
asking for transparency in projects of multi billion rupees, is not about being un-patriotic.
Last but not least, every patwari in Punjab is being re-appointed by new rulers of Punjab.


----------



## Bil

BATMAN said:


> I think you immigrated to Canada recently but surely not on education base, otherwise you would be able to understood the message properly.
> Despite your pointless debate, i try to expand...., spending $ wisely means, generating twice the amount of jobs and plenty more transport infrastructure, which would be more sustainable.
> Wasting billions of state money on ill planned and poor quality infrastructure, is also corruption and shall be equally punished as stealing billions of rupees.
> asking for transparency in projects of multi billion rupees, is not about being un-patriotic.
> Last but not least, every patwari in Punjab is being re-appointed by new rulers of Punjab.



First of all, Dude, dont worry about when I immigrated to Canada or my comprehension skills. I am certainly better than many trolls here. 

Second of all, if its pointless debate than whats the point in quoting me back, lol?

Now coming to the point, perhaps project many not be well managed, however, there is no way it can be labelled as "poor quality infrastructure". Only a naive or fool will call it that, after looking at the data shared by @ghazi52 sahab.

As for transparency, I am all in for it, however, it shouldn't be limited to ONLY this project. Transparency should be applied on all those projects too which were initiated, completed or abandoned by PML-N & PPP as well.

Last but not the least, it seems to me the classical case of damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## khail007

BATMAN said:


> Wasting billions of state money on ill planned and poor quality infrastructure, is also corruption and shall be equally punished as stealing billions of rupees.


Sir G, by interviews/data/infrastructure it seems most planned project of transportation in its class as compared to same category - but also seems to be most expensive. If this project stands on its own then well and good; but if it also goes for subsidised service then a burden on financial resources of government and tax payers money. Let's wait and see the results.



BATMAN said:


> asking for transparency in projects of multi billion rupees, is not about being un-patriotic


You are absolutely right, transparency in every project/plan/transaction/contract is vital to resist corruption and in conservation of people's money. Transparency across all projects regardless of poltical governments.


----------



## POTTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714641215688317


----------



## airmarshal

Noonies keep comparing Peshawar BRT to Lahore Metro. This network in Peshawar is huge. There is no comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*View of Ticket Vending Machine and Turnstiles in BRT Stations*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714641215688317


I didnt understand the full extent of this but 32 station is huge. They also mentioned increasing this further right?


----------



## Flight of falcon

BATMAN said:


> I think you immigrated to Canada recently but surely not on education base, otherwise you would be able to understood the message properly.
> Despite your pointless debate, i try to expand...., spending $ wisely means, generating twice the amount of jobs and plenty more transport infrastructure, which would be more sustainable.
> Wasting billions of state money on ill planned and poor quality infrastructure, is also corruption and shall be equally punished as stealing billions of rupees.
> asking for transparency in projects of multi billion rupees, is not about being un-patriotic.
> Last but not least, every patwari in Punjab is being re-appointed by new rulers of Punjab.




Wow so moving..... coming from the supporter of Patwaris who destroyed Pakistan and stole money to buy mansions . Do you ever feel bad about yourself for defending those who are poor people money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I didnt understand the full extent of this but 32 station is huge. They also mentioned increasing this further right?


Nope. It's final 32 stations. Feeder routes may be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

When is the inaugural?


----------



## POTTER

Salza said:


> When is the inaugural?


Dec, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

POTTER said:


> Dec, 2020.



You mean further one year. 

What a shame. Failed project. More the delay more is the exhibition of incompetence and corruption. A project which was declared to be completed in 6 months when first announced.


----------



## POTTER

Salza said:


> You mean further one year.
> 
> What a shame. Failed project. More the delay more is the exhibition of incompetence and corruption. A project which was declared to be completed in 6 months when first announced.


3 years for a metro const. in the oldest city of south asia isn't a bad thing. 6 maheeny waali baat vote leny ky liyy thee. It covers the whole length of Peshawar unlike ISB,LHR. Apni sharam apny paas sambhaal kar rakhein. Shukria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

De Metro kho mungla jabai ka. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

karakoram said:


> De Metro kho mungla jabai ka. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


"Jabai" sa matlub?


----------



## Umar Nazir

if NAB would really a impartial and efficient organization , than all the people who involved in Peshawar Metro Project would have been behind the bars, as Peshawar Metro project easily the biggest example of incompetence and corruption in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Umar Nazir said:


> if NAB would really a impartial and efficient organization , than all the people who involved in Peshawar Metro Project would have been behind the bars, as Peshawar Metro project easily the biggest example of incompetence and corruption in Pakistan


Try lowari pass or the quaid-e-azam solar park


----------



## Umar Nazir

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Try lowari pass or the quaid-e-azam solar park


What happened there?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Umar Nazir said:


> What happened there?????


Incompetence by previous governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umar Nazir

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Incompetence by previous governments.


 all should be accountable and put behind the bars who ever did corruption in any project in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Umar Nazir said:


> all should be accountable and put behind the bars who ever did corruption in any project in Pakistan.


Indeed if the people get enough gharat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Incompetence by previous governments.



Any further details of said incompetency?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

BATMAN said:


> Any further details of said incompetency?


Look into the lowari pass. How it went from a road tunnel to a train tunnel to complete abandonment and then finally a road. All started my the fat baboon


----------



## BATMAN

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Look into the lowari pass. How it went from a road tunnel to a train tunnel to complete abandonment and then finally a road. All started my the fat baboon



When is the inauguration?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

BATMAN said:


> When is the inauguration?


It's done after decades of BS. People of chitral had to cross over to Afghanistan and then back into pakistan in winter. In order for them to travel to Peshawar or other Pakistanis cities. It was shameful at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Look into the lowari pass. How it went from a road tunnel to a train tunnel to complete abandonment and then finally a road. All started my the fat baboon



Lowari tunnel is a 30+ year project ...
First given to koreans than f@cked up for 2 decades muusharaf made some progress then everything stopped when ppp came..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Chamkani Bus Depot of Bus Rapid Transit BRT Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

IK should refund all the cost wasted on BRT. Otherwise he should be charged on corruption charges. This is digital evidence for NAB. This should be enough for issuing arrest warrants.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Manidabest

i hope it will be a great addition to the city and for its people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Manidabest said:


> i hope it will be a great addition to the city and for its people



Structure is unsafe, it is even risk for the vehicles and public driving below.

International consultants shall be hired for it's inspection and once they declare it safe, only than it shall be put in operation.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit BRT. Pictures of Hayatabad and Hashtnagri..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

Pakhtoon yum said:


> "Jabai" sa matlub?


Jabai kor ke so mashar na tapos oka agha bade pohe ki.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Night time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The workmanship/quality is certainly better then the Lahore Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------

